# Aviator 225 Refinement



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I figured it might be time to start a thread for the members on here to follow the past couple years of my ownership of my TT. I hope to provide the new and old members on here information on ownership woe's joys and general information to better help the community maintain their TT's to the highest level.

Some background for you guys:
I picked up my 01' in June of 2009 after searching for a TT for six months. I checked out several TT's, but felt the need to obtain something with a rare and unique color. I prefer odd colors due to their better resale value, even tho I tend never to sell any cars out of my growing collection. The TT was to replace my current DD (2000 Saab 9-5 V6t) which I was tired of the boring driving experience. 

My background:
Coming from owning several Corrado's, I take the same mentality to TT ownership as I did to them. Preventative replacement of worn out components, even when they are still working fine. This may seem a bit rash and expensive, but it ensures that the car is always at 100% of operational ability. 

Picture of the Corrado.










First road going cogged VR6 kit. Took me two years to get it done. But in 2007 made it happen and then proceeded to do 11,000 miles in a month on the poor old car to prove out the setup. Everything from desert heat, snowy north east winter to the Bonneville Salt Flats, to the 1/4 mile. So I tend to find weak points in anything! Over-built/engineered is my game, with a back ground as a manufacturing engineer. 

Now onto my AG TT!

I found the one on vortex in Charlotte, SC. 97,000 miles. Owned by member "_sidekick_tonto_"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Grey-225TTQ-Tastefully-Modified-Nice-Example










Paid $10,800
Car had the Current mods
Timing belt done @ 95k
New Spec Stage 2 clutch with 7lb flywheel (more on this later )
GIAC chip
H&R Ultralows
Borla cat-back

Got a plane ticket down, with money in hand. Picked up the car and started the drive back. The light weight flywheel kicked my @ss as I drove away, felt almost impossible to get the car rolling. Figured out that there was no first or second gear! Pulled into a Walmart, bought tools and pulled the air box out. Only to discover that the idiot that put the clutch in used the wrong washer on the shifter selector. This allowed slop and no 1-2nd gears. So resorted to buying a toilet o-ring kit and making a home made washer to keep pressure on the selector. 

Now with 1-2nd gear back, blasted back to Mass. 21 hours later back at home. Once home, I deleted the N249, air pump and a few other things to make the car more reliable, as I had a Road Rally to do in three weeks. 


































*Put 30,000 miles on the TT over the next year.*
Swapped out the Fat 5's for R32 18's.
Tossed in a Forge DV and TIP
Went Maestro
Haldex Filter and fluid change
Transmission fluid flush
Zimmerman front Rotors with HPS pads
VF-Engineering Mounts
New MAF
Shifter Bushings

Cell Phone Delete









Shifter Bushings

















R32 18's








Snow Mode w/Blizzak LM22's









*Spring 2010*
ODO 131,000 
Picked up some OZ's and ditched the R32 18" wheels.
CPT Adjustable Control arms (Was going to run Gruven arms but they were very nasty about my suggestion that there needed to be seals on the heim joints to protect against sand/water/salt and snow that we see here in New England. I found the CPT ones that are teflon coated with seals. More expensive but at the time they were the only solution to the problem. MadMax arms are in my opinion the best on the market at the moment, I picked up a set to complement the CPT arms)
Timing Belt and Waterpump
Replaced front CV boots and wheel bearings
New set of tires (Hankook V12's)
Haldex Filter and fluid change
Replaced head lights due to pitting
8k HID replacements and Yellow fogs

Completed the 2010 Road Rally with my new Co-driver Ben Knight. The TT proved to be an awesome rally machine, even with the loss of the alternator en-route to the Team O'Neil Rally school. I was able to find another alternator in St. James VT (An hour away), borrowed another fellow rallier's MK5 and blasted to the autoparts store to get the alternator. There and back in 1.5 hours. 

Drive!



















Swapped out the alternator in 24 mins, just in time to leave mid pack to the next check point. 

Seem to have lost the 2010 rally pictures. I will try to find the back ups of them.

Week later the clutch broke! En-route to go pick up my B5 A4. Spring blew out!

























So talked to James @ Four Seasons and ordered a 16lb single mass stage I kit. Installed with new throw out bearing.

At this time did another Haldex fluid and filter change. All was well for the rest of the season. Until the rack blew a seal. So new rack, tie rods and ball joints.


*Winter 2010-2011*
ODO : 141,xxx
2011 (Track and Rally prep)
Installed 42DD Downpipe and intake
Replaced ball joints, tie rods, steering rack, power steering pump, new ignition coils, Super blue flush.










































Back on the road for New Years













*Summer 2011*
ODO 150,xxx
Haldex Comp controller
Haldex filter and fluid
Haldex precharge pump
Black BBS CH's 17x8.5
3.2 Grille 
3.2 Spoiler
CB-Radio
Drilled Dash supports
New Hankook V12's
Made new bushings for the stock lower rear arms
Panzer Plate (Rally prep, good thing because I hit a few things)











































Lime Rock Jag Club Track Day








Thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5323733-Lime-Rock-Track-Days&highlight=lime+rock

2011 Rally Pictures

























En-route to dinner night 1 in the Taxi M5 curtesy of Dr. Crane!

































Seems like some one was not happy with us getting to the hotel first that day. The whipped cream was a nice touch  However, total PITA to clean off after it baked on in early morning light.










Leaving Kaizen Tuning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK1xf3S9Tzs

No break downs this year. Except for getting sick  dirty cabin filter caused me to come down with an allergy attack. Make sure you change your filter yearly!


*Dec 2011*
ODO 156,100
Raised new coils.
MCPi Control arm bushings
New R32 bushings
New Ball joints
New tie rods
New Strut Mounts
Removed Skid plate


Found a crack in the brake booster vac line...and then pulled all vac lines and PCV piping out to replace and simplify it all for better track and rally reliability. Also discovered a weeping bit of coolant from the outlet off the head. Time for a cooling system over haul.

Ordered 
Coolant fitting for the head
New injector o-rings
New PCV
Fan control module to ensure reliability
Low Temp Fan Switch
IE EGR block off
Valve cover gasket
42 DD Catch can (Still waiting to show up 12/25)
New crankcase breather fitting

New Heims for CPT rear control arms, now I can put in the MadMax arms and rebuild the CPT's to allow full rear adjustment.

New Height, no longer tucking 1.5" of tire.










Broken crankcase elbow  Discovered prior owner had hacked it up in order to do a band aid fix. I mean to save what $19!









Good bye










A cool little item that I have been meaning to put in for a couple years










Now debating on doing a remote oil filter setup with an oil cooler and battery relocation setup :snowcool:

Finished up the PCV and brake booster line overhaul. 

Decided to make a few fittings of my own to eliminate BS cracked plastic hoses.

















































All back together









New fan control module
Coolant Flush
New coolant flange
New crankcase breather fitting
Oil change
New BRK7E's
New PCV


Late Saturday Night: Tyrols are in :thumbup:

Old









New









Gaining some extra air flow

























Old vs New











At this current time, cost of ownership is ~$26,800 including purchase (5/31/12)
160,000 Miles (5/31/12)



Lime Rock 2011 Jag Club
Lap Time 1.13
Lime Rock 2012 Jag Club
Lap Time 1:11
Lime Rock 2013 BMW Club
Lap Time 1:07.6
Lime Rock 2013 Jag Club
Lap Time 1:06.6
Lime Rock 2014 Jag Club
Lap Time 1:05.2
Lime Rock 2014 Jag Club
Lap Time 1:04.7
Palmer Motorsports 2015
Lap Time 1:58
Lime Rock 2015 Jag Club
1:04.3












*
Current Mods:
Date Updated: 6/1/14 

Engine:*
Eurodyne Maestro7 Stage 1 93oct file
42DD 3" Down Pipe
42DD Race Pipe
42DD 6" Velocity Stack Intake
Tyrolsport Dual SMIC's
034 Motorsports / Grams Intake Manifold
Borla Cat-Back 2.5"
MadMaxx Evo Valve
N75J Valve
4.0 Bar FPR w/380cc injectors


*Driveline:*
Haldex Comp controller
FST 16lb Flywheel
FST Stage I Clutch
Phenix Engineering Shifter Bushings
Phenix Engineering Shifter Extension 2"
VF-Engineering Side Engine Mounts
VF Engineering Dog-bone with Phenix Engineering GT1 Race Bushings
Phenix Engineering Mocal Oil Cooler setup
Low Temp Fan Switch
Forge Wastegate Actuator Yellow Spring


*Suspension:*
H&R Coil Overs
H&R Rear Sway Bar (Black on "Hard" setting)
CPT Control Arms W/FK Nickel Plated Rod Ends
Phenix Engineering GT1 Race Bushings in Rear Stock lower arms
Phenix Engineering Control Arm Bushings
Phenix Engineering Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links
Phenix Engineering Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links
R32 Rear Control Arm Bushings


*Brakes:*
Porsche Boxster Calipers with Phenix Engineering Titanium Adapters
Front Pagid RS4-4 Pads
Rear HP+ Pad
Zimmerman Rotors


*Wheels:*
17" BBS CH w/ Hankook R-S3 Tires (Street Summer/Rain Track)
17" OZ Supperleggera w/ Nitto NT01 R-Compounds 38/34 HOT (Track)

*Interior:*
Phenix Engineering Dash Support Speed Holes
Valentine 1
AWE Boost Gauge
Air/Fuel Gage
Porsche UK GT3 Seats 
Phenix Engineering Roll Cage
Schroth Racing Harnesses 

*Exterior:*
3.2 Rear Spoiler
3.2 Rear Valance
3.2 Front Grille
8k HID's
Yellow Fogs

*Sound:*
Alpine HU
J&L Amp
Infinity Kappa Speakers

Car Weight Spare out, full tank of gas and some weight reduction 

Empty
3033 lbs (LF:962 RF:896 LR:568 RR:607) With Cage

With me in the car:
3180lbs 



1/26/14 Update to do prior to track season:
Check all vacuum lines
New O2 Sensor
New MAF
Install Boxster Calipers on with HP+ pads
Install GT3 Seats in
Have Roll Cage Built and installed
Install tow hooks
Install 4pt Harnesses
Make some D.O.T stainless brake lines
Pull Rear Ballast and what ever other things that have weight to them.

Wash and wax, oil change and plugs. Run some logs to ensure everything is top notch and we are ready to go!

Thanks to Mad_Max, 42DD (John and Evan), Four Seasons Tuning (James West), Eurodyne (Chris Tapp), CPT, VF-Engineering, all the guys at German Auto Parts (Dave, Justin), Tyrolsport (Greg and Chris), Jeremy @ Pelham Auto), Greenfield Imported Car Parts (Steve, Matt and Jonathan)

Redbull, Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts helping me stay awake many long project nights :laugh:

-Noah


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to see another build thread started. Yours may be the most interesting read thus far:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*007 VS Stock DV Valve *

I have always had good luck with the Forge 007 DV on 1.8T's, VRT's and even Supercharged VR6's, but I found two things that landed me back in believing in the OEM valve, even tho it should be replaced seasonally or every 20,000 miles to avoid the annoying tear/failure and lack of power at an inopportune time.

My review of the DV's

*Forge 007:*
Pros: Spring availability and does not tear diaphragm. 
Cons:
1.) In colder climates the DV will shrink ~.0005" @ 30 deg F and get stuck open, leaving you without power and could potentially cause you to land in a sticky situation when you need power.
2.) Weird throttle response: Such as shudders. Prevents smooth throttle modulation (Not something you want to experience mid corner on less than perfect driving surfaces such as wet roads or with mid corner bumps, you could find yourself in the weeds)
3.) Turbo shock, the valve goes from open to close in fast succession when maintaining a constant load, boost will spike and drop, can cause premature wear on the turbocharger.

*OEM DV:*
Pros: 
1.) Does not seize up in cold climates
2.) No throttle surges
3.) Lighter weight
4.) Does not cause shock to the Turbo 
Cons:
1.) Diaphragm can tear
2.) Shorter lifespan when power output is raised
3.) Plastic becomes brittle over time

I switched back to the OEM valve could not be happier! I replace them seasonally or every 20k. Next test might be to run a Mad_Max unit, perhaps this spring.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Woo Noah :thumbup:

No hybrid turbo designs in your future?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

So, does EVERY Corrado owner eventually get a TT??

/That was MY route as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That or a MKIII LOL


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> That or a MKIII LOL


Meh, started with a MK3 VR6, got bored of it in six months as it had no soul. 



darrenbyrnes said:


> So, does EVERY Corrado owner eventually get a TT??
> 
> /That was MY route as well.


There was a few of us that made the jump to buy a TT so to lessen the miles our Corrado's see. Mostly round out the sports coupe collection with something a little bit more modern, but with the uniqueness of the Corrado. 



DougLoBue said:


> Woo Noah :thumbup:
> 
> No hybrid turbo designs in your future?


Negative boss. I plan on putting another 150k on the TT over the next coming years and hybrid/BT setups dont seem to last even half that. I am still on my original K04 

When I bite the bullet on the 996TT, that will be a different story. I will def end up with all the GT2 upgrades for fun factor and reliability.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> *007 VS Stock DV Valve *
> 
> I have always had good luck with the Forge 007 DV on 1.8T's, VRT's and even Supercharged VR6's, but I found two things that landed me back in believing in the OEM valve, even tho it should be replaced seasonally or every 20,000 miles to avoid the annoying tear/failure and lack of power at an inopportune time.
> 
> ...


I'll add a few things since I have a little bit of expertise with DV in general after testing and building so many.

The OEM Bosh 710N is an OK valve ( much better than the 007 if you ask me). It reacts pretty fast and require zero maintenance. If we were all keeping our cars stock, there would really be no point in upgrading because the 710 performs decently at very low boost levels. 

The drawbacks are that the 710N can not hold much boost (it leaks pretty bad at only 10 psi). The diaphragm material is also very thin and weak, it won't last long at 15+ psi. Another thing that grabbed my attention is that in normal push orientation, the 710 leaks more when both chambers are pressurized ( simulation of real life WOT ). No wonder the dealers were issued a TSB asking them to reverse the Bosh valve because of "noise". ( I have some YouTube videos of the 710 tested at various psi and configurations, I can Edit my post to add them if you are interested)

*Bosh valves cut open show the weak diaphragm material, soft springs and also reveal that the valve is glued together which explains how the body fails to seal properly when both chambers are pressurized*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The 007 will hold more boost than the 710, when mounted properly in push orientation( BTW push orientation is the only way these 2 valves should be mounted because that is how they were engineered to work). The yellow spring + a 1mm worth of shims is the most the 1.8t can tolerate, more than that and you won't generate enough vacuum to properly operate the valve safely.

The 007 is very slow in reaction, so slow that it is worthless in Motorsport situations that require on/off throttle and pedal modulation when cornering (I said this with you in mind Noah). Besides that, the high friction piston design require frequent lubrication to keep a good operation. Overall, if you are chipped, don't mind the maintenance and can stand the super slow reaction this could work for you ( remember, yellow spring and 1 mm of shimming).

As far as the Madmax valve, I'll let you comment on it when you finally get to try it, but I heard that it rocks!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This how you save 2.5lbs!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> I'll add a few things since I have a little bit of expertise with DV in general after testing and building so many.
> 
> The OEM Bosh 710N is an OK valve ( much better than the 007 if you ask me). It reacts pretty fast and require zero maintenance. If we were all keeping our cars stock, there would really be no point in upgrading because the 710 performs decently at very low boost levels.
> 
> ...


Well it looks like I need to test the Mad Max valve out ASAP!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

if you still want the remote oil filter setup, i bought one, installed it, and on my first oil change removed it.

decided i just did not need it.

pm me if you are interested in it. hose barbs and push on fittings.

ordered it from jegs.com

http://www.jegs.com/i/Trans-Dapt/969/1113/10002/-1?parentProductId=749339#moreDetails


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PM Sent :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> This how you save 2.5lbs!


Why would you do this? :screwy:


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> Why would you do this? :screwy:


Why would you not?

Most of the structural support is retained, it's lighter, and looks good IMO!

You should see my driver side one, the entire diagonal cross section is removed to allow leg space when racing ( knee pads no longer required to prevent bruising ).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a question, but would the Osir carbon fiber supports save more weight?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2.5lb saving...I can save that much with a good healthy dump. much less effort too.


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2.5lb saving...I can save that much with a good healthy dump. much less effort too.


 Agree but when you start tallying small weight savings here and there, you'd have to poop a lot to match up though


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2.5lb saving...I can save that much with a good healthy dump. much less effort too.


Hahahahaha :laugh: :laugh: 
I agree. But a good dump and that is 5 pounds of savings


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hahahahaha :laugh: :laugh:
> I agree. But a good dump and that is 5 pounds of savings


I'm not the one to brake out the scale for things like that but you seem like above average in that department. 5 lbs is what I'd expect from a national competitor at the hot dog contest?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha I may lose a pound if that. I'm a skinny little bastard. But in all honesty is the weight saving really that critical in small amounts? What will 5 or 10 pounds save you time wise? I realize that removing lots of small things can save overall a ton of weight, but was that 2.5 necessary?


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha I may lose a pound if that. I'm a skinny little bastard. But in all honesty is the weight saving really that critical in small amounts? What will 5 or 10 pounds save you time wise? I realize that removing lots of small things can save overall a ton of weight, but was that 2.5 necessary?


If you start thinking like that you'll never get big total weight reduction. You need to approach every component by looking at the percentage of weight saving over its initial weight. So, if Noah removed say 50% of the braces initial weight, he's a winner ( think about how much lighter the car would become if he did that to every pieces he touched).


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> I'm not the one to brake out the scale for things like that but you seem like above average in that department. 5 lbs is what I'd expect from a national competitor at the hot dog contest?


I'll admit that was an estimate, but one made on years of data as my wife (39yrs) never hesitates to tell me I'm full of it.


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> I'll admit that was an estimate, but one made on years of data as my wife (39yrs) never hesitates to tell me I'm full of it.


:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> never hesitates to tell me I'm full of it.


:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> If you start thinking like that you'll never get big total weight reduction. You need to approach every component by looking at the percentage of weight saving over its initial weight. So, if Noah removed say 50% of the braces initial weight, he's a winner ( think about how much lighter the car would become if he did that to every pieces he touched).


But why keep the knee brace there at all then? If 2.5lbs makes such a big deal why aren't there racing seats in the car? Get rid of those heavyweight stockers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Also it looks like there's the shift gate in there. It just added the 2.5lbs back into the car.

I'm all for weight reduction for racing, it makes sense. But not like it's been done here.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Neb said:


> Also it looks like there's the shift gate in there. It just added the 2.5lbs back into the car.


I tried one out. Then ditched it as the way it was machined caused missed shift central. But it did come with a nice leather shift boot :laugh:

The supports were drilled to compensate for the CB radio that was put in for road rally's.


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> But why keep the knee brace there at all then? If 2.5lbs makes such a big deal why aren't there racing seats in the car? Get rid of those heavyweight stockers.


Now that the conversation is expanding over everything, you've got a point about the seats ( maybe it's in the "to do" list, who knows?). In my car, although heavily molested, the braces stayed because I still run the stock dash ( required by the racing class ) that needs the bracing support. 

I'm sure we all want super light, carbon shell, FIA certified seats with aluminum brackets that cost more than the car's blue book value for the set, but unfortunately the checkbook isn't always compliant.

It's like saying: "why go after 10 HP with and intake when you can buy a turbo kit that gives you 150 HP" - not really in the same league of modifications IMO opcorn:.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

True. But to each there own in that regard. I wasn't sure what the regulations would be for full removal of the brace either.. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The_RoadWarrior said:


> Now that the conversation is expanding over everything, you've got a point about the seats ( maybe it's in the "to do" list, who knows?). In my car, although heavily molested, the braces stayed because I still run the stock dash ( required by the racing class ) that needs the bracing support.
> 
> I'm sure we all want super light, carbon shell, FIA certified seats with aluminum brackets that cost more than the car's blue book value for the set, but unfortunately the checkbook isn't always compliant.
> 
> It's like saying: "why go after 10 HP with and intake when you can buy a turbo kit that gives you 150 HP" - not really in the same league of modifications IMO opcorn:.



Right on. 

They way I have taken to building this car is as follows: 

1. I still use for road rallys, so AC/comfy seats and interior need to stay to make 10-20 hour drives not mentally and physically abusive.
2. I attend regular track days but dont want to trailer the car to the events. So tire/brake suspension/wide body is very limited.
3. I want reliable over power. So some little trick engineering deletes and relocation of weight and simplicity makes both working on, maintaining (K.I.S.S.) 
3. As I stated prior, a 911 Turbo will be replacing the TT in the next year or two. At that time, out will come dash and pretty much everything for full blown track car that will still pass MA inspection. Unless prices go up on TT's at which point I would most likely sell the car and put funds towards a turn key Track built 911 (1980's with 993 power) and trailer it to and from events. 

Plus, thinking out side the box is what I enjoy doing. Been there done that with big unreliable turbo setups. They do not survive road rally events longer than a day or two before weak points are found. Try running a car for 24 hours at 8/10ths of its capabilities, it is a bigger rush than any amount of power eace: If the car survives without anything major happening, you did something right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Terrific thread. I love the car's color. 

Since you've got Maestro, let's see logs for some 3rd gear pulls!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Terrific thread. I love the car's color.
> 
> Since you've got Maestro, let's see logs for some 3rd gear pulls!


Thanks Doug! I'll try to nab some this weekend once the ice clears from the road.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

From the good fellows @Tyrolsport


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Upgraded side mounts?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, waiting to order the last part to complete all final bolt ons


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting. I had always held off on front mounts because of restricted airflow to the rad. I know for the b5 s4 its more beneficial to run upgraded side mounts but didn't know they were available for the TT too.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

are theses the tyrolsports? 
http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=TTsmic_detail


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful car, I love the progress and the color! Where did you get the 3.2 spoiler - is it an OEM Audi part? I'm running a knockoff (not OSIR) on mine and I'd like to replace it with a better-fitting unit eventually.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

zak2006 said:


> are theses the tyrolsports?
> http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=TTsmic_detail


Yep :thumbup:



matches said:


> Beautiful car, I love the progress and the color! Where did you get the 3.2 spoiler - is it an OEM Audi part? I'm running a knockoff (not OSIR) on mine and I'd like to replace it with a better-fitting unit eventually.


OSIR part :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful car. Thanks for taking the time to do the build thread. I learn something cool every time I get on vortex!

opcorn:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

AlaskaTT said:


> Beautiful car. Thanks for taking the time to do the build thread. I learn something cool every time I get on vortex!
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks boss! Figured a thread like this helps people see what goes into ownership as the years roll by.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Here are some better pictures of the Tyrolsports

































Direct link with test data.
http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=page&page_id=TTsmic_detail

New cluster showed up










Quattro Sport Wheel


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm jealous of the wheel:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm jealous of the wheel:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice wheel and cluster!!!! I need my cluster fixed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> Nice wheel and cluster!!!! I need my cluster fixed


I'm sending mine out tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Where'd you get the wheel from? Too sick. Have you had any problems with the windows that all the TT's seem to have? I think it's a squeaking problem or something? I remember being told about it when I was looking @ getting a TT.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ElliottG said:


> Where'd you get the wheel from? Too sick. Have you had any problems with the windows that all the TT's seem to have? I think it's a squeaking problem or something? I remember being told about it when I was looking @ getting a TT.



I found the wheel in the classifieds section by chance. As for the squeaking window, the track needs to be lubricated with the oem synthetic grease (Ask for sunroof grease at the dealer)


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> I found the wheel in the classifieds section by chance. As for the squeaking window, the track needs to be lubricated with the oem synthetic grease (Ask for sunroof grease at the dealer)


Oh I see. But what car is that wheel from? Or is it an OEM TT wheel that was re-skinned?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ElliottG said:


> Oh I see. But what car is that wheel from? Or is it an OEM TT wheel that was re-skinned?


OEM came out of a 2005 Audi TT Quattro Sport.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Which we never got


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

yea, cuz they look soooooo nice installed 










And really feel nice too.

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> yea, cuz they look soooooo nice installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your always a bad influence boss! :laugh:


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

PLAYED TT said:


> Which we never got


Is this true? I saw several around San Diego when they were new.. Didn't look like replicas- all the details were there... 

Unless we got a similar model that I'm confusing?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PsyberVW said:


> Is this true? I saw several around San Diego when they were new.. Didn't look like replicas- all the details were there...
> 
> Unless we got a similar model that I'm confusing?


we got the 2006SE: a standard-normal 3.2 with the QS paintjob, but no other goodies except heated seat delete. That's right, OEM seats, not the recaro pole postions seen above, but no heat.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why would you need heated seats in California?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

Neb said:


> why would you need heated seats in California?


Is this a serious question?

Thanks for clearing up what cars I was seeing.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Late Saturday Night: Tyrols are in :thumbup:

Old









New









Gaining some extra air flow

























Old vs New


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PsyberVW said:


> Is this a serious question?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up what cars I was seeing.


I guess maybe if you're in the north?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> I guess maybe if you're in the north?


Because how else are you gonna cruise PCH with the windows down at Midnight? =)

On a side note, would you be willing to part out the old cluster? I'd really love one of the smaller needles for my boost gauge sir. I can paypal ya whatever you need =)

Ian


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Because how else are you gonna cruise PCH with the windows down at Midnight? =)
> 
> On a side note, would you be willing to part out the old cluster? I'd really love one of the smaller needles for my boost gauge sir. I can paypal ya whatever you need =)
> 
> Ian


Ian,

I was planning on keeping it and sending it out to Module Masters to have it rebuilt as a spare so when the new one craps out in 5-7 years, I have a replacement ready to go in.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Gaining some extra air flow


Great progress Noah! I always wanted to do a single TS SMIC, short piping with passenger side facing IM and water injection as a backup. However my plans have shifted towards Air to Water cooling with virtually zero pressure drop (will still use WI even with ATW heat exchange).

I don't know if I agree with drilling holes in that bumper metal panel to gain flow to the SMIC. If anything you want to be sealing everything behind the air entry. The whole point, from Audi's engineers, was to keep everything as sealed as possible to maintain some pressure and velocity with the air heading to the core. That is why we have that plastic panel that is blocking air escape on half of that lower grill. If anything, at speed, the air is going to have a hard time going through the small drilled holes and air behind would also be escaping the " tunnel " instead of going to the SMIC.

For example I deleted the useless to me headlight washers, removing some restriction in the air path to the SMICs. However I had to seal the wholes left behind by the aliens to fully gain from the delete. I know the difference is going to be somewhat marginal but I wanted to point it out especially to someone as thechnical as you. Keep up the good work (that steering wheel is real nice)!

PS: We need to meet up soon to get the ball rolling on that long overdue project :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Great progress Noah! I always wanted to do a single TS SMIC, short piping with passenger side facing IM and water injection as a backup. However my plans have shifted towards Air to Water cooling with virtually zero pressure drop (will still use WI even with ATW heat exchange).
> 
> I don't know if I agree with drilling holes in that bumper metal panel to gain flow to the SMIC. If anything you want to be sealing everything behind the air entry. The whole point, from Audi's engineers, was to keep everything as sealed as possible to maintain some pressure and velocity with the air heading to the core. That is why we have that plastic panel that is blocking air escape on half of that lower grill. If anything, at speed, the air is going to have a hard time going through the small drilled holes and air behind would also be escaping the " tunnel " instead of going to the SMIC.
> 
> ...


Marcus, 

Good to hear from you! Very true on the air pressure. I wish there were some fiberglass shrouds available like the RS4 units. I was originally going to cut the plastic were the grille mounts, but found that it might be too flimsy and allow the grille to fall out at high speeds, or from pressure if the bumper is pushed up. So I decided to drill the holes as it will allow air flow in from the side of the bumper when cornering. Under straight acceleration, it does nothing. 

Your idea with the AWIC setup is right on the money. I have found that for daily use however that the air to air is simpler. But when it comes to autox and drag racing that the AWIC setups that I have built really are vastly superior in cooling, torque reduction and increasing throttle response. 

Here is a VRT I built back in 2008









The PWR is a 500hp core with a 5 gal water system. I used a MK4 VR6 aux radiator to cool the water down.










April 21st is a dyno day in NJ you should swing by and we can meet up and talk about the project, been hectic at both jobs and the teaching gig, old man is still working on pricing. Doug knows the details 

Hope the AWIC system pics gives you some ideas.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Doug told me about the dyno day and I am going to try my best to make it. I will not be with my car unless I get my clutch situation under control ( OEM setup is no longer capable of holding the initial torque ). 

I am definitely happy you posted the pics with the VR6 auxiliary cooler, you got the wheels in my head spinning again. I wasn't going to use an air heat exchanger at all, but only a trunk mounted ice box and backing erything with the chemical cooling of water injection. This looks like it could be retrofitted in the SMIC real estate ( I will not use anything that blocks airflow to my radiator ). Do you happen to have the physical dimentions on it?

The plumbing routing on that VRT is exactly how I plan to run mine too for minimal pressure drop with the shortest piping.:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I forgot to ask what size PWR core was that? I plan on using a 6x10 core, any inputs?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I forgot to ask what size PWR core was that? I plan on using a 6x10 core, any inputs?



500hp unit

Dropped 70wtq off the VRT. It was lunching the the transmissions when the torque spike hit, by spreading the gear stack apart and point loading the gears. Cyro made them last longer, but still was only getting ~3k per transmission. Throttle feels pretty much like a NA car even with 8.5:1. 

As for pressure drop....Zero, actually matches the wastegate spring @ 17.4psi










:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Doug told me about the dyno day and I am going to try my best to make it. I will not be with my car unless I get my clutch situation under control ( OEM setup is no longer capable of holding the initial torque ).


Name the weekend and we'll get the job done! Did you order the FW yet?

Noah - Are you bringing the Corrado down to the dyno day??


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Name the weekend and we'll get the job done!


Providing you leave the dremel out of your tool belt all should be well.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

MeCarTay said:


> Providing you leave the dremel out of your tool belt all should be well.


Not at all, Doug is good as long that he's sent out for a beer run when torquing things back together!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not at all, Doug is good as long that he's sent out for a beer run when torquing things back together!


:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Noah - Are you bringing the Corrado down to the dyno day??


HA! Currently finishing a Corrado up, but it is not mine. Mine is next and I am not working on anything else until its done, as it has been too long and I have all the parts needed to finish it. Just need to dedicate the little freetime I have to getting it done.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I feel like I'm missing out on the dyno day now. Stupid car should put itself back together


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on the dyno day now. Stupid car should put itself back together



Common James, you got a month to get it all done :thumbup:

Doug will get another run against my TT, at least this time he has a turbo


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

OHHH big Phil is in the TT section.... this thread just became epic!

Last time Marcus wouldn't let me install my own spark plugs :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> OHHH big Phil is in the TT section.... this thread just became epic!
> 
> Last time Marcus wouldn't let me install my own spark plugs :laugh::laugh:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Common James, you got a month to get it all done :thumbup:
> 
> Doug will get another run against my TT, at least this time he has a MOTOR


 FTFY:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> FTFY:laugh:



He never had me because he never had his motor. Must of been just before race week, you know those 1.8T's pull a premium :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dyno numbers are in.....158awhp/297awtq.....but that is just where it gets interesting.


The polygraph dyno sheet (note no A/F as they had no sensor hooked up)










Attributed to a failed stock 710 Valve that has seen a lot of abuse in the past year. No problem head home and replace.


So I went out and did some 3rd gear logs, a/f's were all over the place. Very odd....


So I went over to the machine shop and made up a pressure tested quick. Once I got it hooked up I found a couple leaks at 5psi. Replaced vac lines and no leak.


But wait it gets better. Cranked it up to 20psi and all I can hear is a violent *hissssssssss* coming from the intake manifold/head area. 


About 800 miles ago I installed a prototype manifold spacer to prevent hear transfer to the manifold and throttle body. Only problem is that the manufacturer did not ensure that it was flat. 

So since it was not flat, it blew out the gaskets on cylinder two. So tossed a new gasket in and no spacer and the power is surprising. Currently waiting on one last part to finish up replacing the vac lines to the boost gage and then hope to hit the dyno again.

Needing a MadMax valve like asap :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug and I had a conversation about your dyno run. I wish mine was running so I could have made it out :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug and I had a conversation about your dyno run. I wish mine was running so I could have made it out :beer:


 So I heard :thumbup: Well there will always be next time. It will be sooner as I need to hit the dyno again soon to make sure I have this power issue sorted out prior to Junes track sessions.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> So I heard :thumbup: Well there will always be next time. It will be sooner as I need to hit the dyno again soon to make sure I have this power issue sorted out prior to Junes track sessions.


 Definitely sounds like a plan to me:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Definitely sounds like a plan to me:thumbup:


 It will be in Norwalk, CT. Its a DynoDynamics, most reliable/repeatable numbers have been on this dyno. The shop is also a fellow Eurodyne dealer


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Needing a MadMax valve like asap :laugh:


 I almost forgot but Doug had mentioned it to me. I am on it right away Sir  
I will contact you as soon as something pops up (hopefully soon my dear friend)!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> It will be in Norwalk, CT. Its a DynoDynamics, most reliable/repeatable numbers have been on this dyno. The shop is also a fellow Eurodyne dealer


 Why do they keep getting further away:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Why do they keep getting further away:laugh:


 I can set one up for us in long Island on an ALL Wheel dyno dynamics! I need to pay them a visit when my car is back together with a clutch to optimize my tune (dyno dynamics or similar load bearing dynos are the best to really iron out tunes and the numbers are not inflated)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just give me a heads up so I can raise it back up and I'm all in!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I can set one up for us in long Island on an ALL Wheel dyno dynamics! I need to pay them a visit when my car is back together with a clutch to optimize my tune (dyno dynamics or similar load bearing dynos are the best to really iron out tunes and the numbers are not inflated)


 That might work the best. Central for everyone.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> That might work the best. Central for everyone.


 I mean I'm down for a road trip either way.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

oh boy... this is gonna be interesting


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I can set one up for us in long Island on an ALL Wheel dyno dynamics! I need to pay them a visit when my car is back together with a clutch to optimize my tune (dyno dynamics or similar load bearing dynos are the best to really iron out tunes and the numbers are not inflated)


 
As long as it is not ForceFed, it works for me :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> As long as it is not ForceFed, it works for me :laugh:


 They don't have an AWD dyno and it's a dynojet not a Dyno Dynamics


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> They don't have an AWD dyno and it's a dynojet not a Dyno Dynamics


 
10-4 :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Found something for you, check your PM!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Found something for you, check your PM!


 Oh secrets arent cool!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh secrets arent cool!!


 Not really a secret, just something that make noise when you let off the throttle


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh haha I see


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not really a secret, just something that make noise when you let off the throttle


 I love German hookers


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Not really a secret, just something that make noise when you let off the throttle


 I KNOW! I KNOW!

It's an electric supercharger.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I KNOW! I KNOW!
> 
> It's an electric supercharger.


 That sounds fancy. The next mod craze perhaps?:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> That sounds fancy. The next mod craze perhaps?:laugh:


 Going retro...Marcus was able to get his hands on a very old school item.


*hint - "WoooWooo"


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I tossed in the AWE boost gauge and the new H&R rear bar. Pretty happy with the extra rotation on lift throttle over steer. Some extra grip would be nice (soon to be addressed). Currently just waiting for the new DV to show up prior to hitting the rolling road again to get some better numbers. So much to do in two weeks to get her prepped for a pair of track days.


Never thought playing the "TT Game would lead to this"


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: :laugh:

What kind of dv did you get?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer: :laugh:
> 
> What kind of dv did you get?


Mad Max :thumbup:


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Mad Max :thumbup:


hey boss, who'd you get the mad max valve from? I can't seem to get a hold of the dude :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

http://www.mcpii.com/engine.html


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> hey boss, who'd you get the mad max valve from? I can't seem to get a hold of the dude :banghead:


You got a PM with his contact info!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chatter Box for upcoming track days : eliminates yelling back and forth with your instructor










NT-01's


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

You're gonna love the H&R bar(s). I got mine (F & R) installed about 4 months ago and they really made a noticiible difference with very flat turn-ins. However, if they were red, you'd see even more improved handling.  

congrats.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> You're gonna love the H&R bar(s). I got mine (F & R) installed about 4 months ago and they really made a noticiible difference with very flat turn-ins. However, if they were red, you'd see even more improved handling.
> 
> congrats.



Thanks boss! It helps a lot, right now I have it on the softer setting. I am thinking if I get a chance this weekend I will kick it to the stiffer setting. Much better than stock. Trying to avoid going to stiff with the bars thus allowing suspension travel on rough roads without the insane snap/bump/over-steer that you can get with to much bar.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow those look nice and grippy


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

^x2 since putting Nittos on the Dodge I am become a huge fan.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> http://www.mcpii.com/engine.html


$188 for a DV!? Jeebus is it made of gold?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Neb said:


> $188 for a DV!? Jeebus is it made of gold?


It's better than gold. It's made of fast.

Originally it was a DIY. The thread is titled "Let's talk diverter valves"


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> It's better than gold. It's made of fast.
> 
> Originally it was a DIY. The thread is titled "Let's talk diverter valves"


And how much is a comparable Tial Q or Synapse synchronic? Just like almost everything, there is a price to go to the top shelf and you can always pass on the performance and stay with the free weak/leaky 710n. :screwy:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Its cheap in comparison to my VR6's one...










http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/product.php?p=24

and your not going to beat the Evo valve response with anything else really on the market. 

Full review when it shows up :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So made some progress this weekend, got the tires on the race wheels, MadMax valve in and got the tires thru the first couple heat cycles.



















Then decided to blast down to the coast for the day









Checked out some boats for a friend



















Phil and myself were told to check out this place for some grub.









Great seating, live band, all the women were well, looking very very good!

Such a nice day!
*







*









Drinks were perfect for a lazy afternoon!











Review of the MadMax valve is as follows: Fu*ken Awesome!!! 90% of the light load shudders that are from the slow response of the stock 710 valve or worse 007 valve are gone. Throttle feels almost drive by cable! Which is a huge improvement over how the TB normally operates, cant wait to try it out on Lime Rock in a couple weeks. 

Over all, worth every penny and then some!

NT-01's
They take a bit of heat to get them up to operational temp, but once they are there....DAMN! So much deeper you can push the car. Granted there is an increase in tire noise as well as they are useless when it comes to wet roads. But you get some nice warm dry pavement and you can really put the power down! Again, cant wait to try them out at Lime Rock!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice!!!

You're going to love the on-track behavior with the new rubber. Almost need to learn how to drive the car again just to find the limit. Next set, go a bit wider even if it's a little pinched, the track tires have much stiffer sidewall that can take it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> And how much is a comparable Tial Q or Synapse synchronic? Just like almost everything, there is a price to go to the top shelf and you can always pass on the performance and stay with the free weak/leaky 710n. :screwy:


I guess I was comparing it to the Forge or Eurojet or similar DV which are $40-60 cheaper... I guess it's the Rolls Royce of DV's though?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> You're going to love the on-track behavior with the new rubber. Almost need to learn how to drive the car again just to find the limit. Next set, go a bit wider even if it's a little pinched, the track tires have much stiffer sidewall that can take it.


Yeah I cannot wait. Tested the car out a bit this weekend on a good bike road, only issue is I now have a hard time staying in the seat. So this weekend I need to throw my spare harness set in.



Neb said:


> I guess I was comparing it to the Forge or Eurojet or similar DV which are $40-60 cheaper... I guess it's the Rolls Royce of DV's though?


Once you drive with it, you will wonder how you ever managed to tolerate anything else :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Neb said:


> I guess I was comparing it to the Forge or Eurojet or similar DV which are $40-60 cheaper... I guess it's the Rolls Royce of DV's though?


I wouldn't say "it's the Rolls Royce of DV" since a Tial unit is at least $100 more...

A better analogy would be: "It's the EVO of DV", since for much cheaper and a little modification it can take the big boy's lunch with a smile :laugh:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ees2aZcDUn8


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I wouldn't say "it's the Rolls Royce of DV" since a Tial unit is at least $100 more...
> 
> A better analogy would be: "It's the EVO of DV", since for much cheaper and a little modification it can take the big boy's lunch with a smile :laugh:
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ees2aZcDUn8


... I can eat a lot of lunch 

I need to get mine installed!

Noah I'm jealous of the track rubber- I could use some of that on my car!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that looks like you had a fun day:beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> ...
> Noah I'm jealous of the track rubber- I could use some of that on my car!


Do it! I daily drove my EVO on Toyo RA-1 (the best road track tire ever made even unshaved) then the R888, and NTO1. Driving in the rain required to be awake and the paint on the fenders didn't appreciate the rocks picked up by the sticky rubber. However, I always had a big grin on my face after a drive and being able to take on-ramps at highway speed was very rewarding.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

What's making that sound when you let off boost?! (Sorry for the noob question) :facepalm:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What's making that sound when you let off boost?! (Sorry for the noob question) :facepalm:



The DV :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So got the TT all prepped for the first track event of the season. LRP next weekend with the Jag club.

Oil change
New Plugs
Haldex filter and fluid
Checked vac lines and replaced some suspect hose clamps

Then did a 500 mile shake down run to the Canadian border and back. Runs like a champ!










Splashing the tank and calibrations/5 hour energy pit stop in Burlington, VT


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

You should've let me know you were in Burlington, we could've bombed around town and grabbed some drinks. Love you car :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Jayizdaman said:


> You should've let me know you were in Burlington, we could've bombed around town and grabbed some drinks. Love you car :thumbup:


 
I will next time I am up there, was going to stop at Wings Over, but they were closed by the time I got there. Well worth the drive, I cant believe how smooth the roads are up there. The larger than normal bugs are pretty bad, felt a couple hit the windshield


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*The Jaguar Club Day*

Hey everyone!

So this last weekend went off with out a hitch, Phil got the camper down early Thursday evening and I made it down a hour or so later. 

Arrival










After the camper and everything was unloaded, we decided to hit up Great Barrington to grab some food. Let just say the establishment that we hit up was 110% Best steak I have ever had! Wine was very good too!



















Friday morning was sunny and warm, I headed out first thing after the drivers meeting to run the first session. Some how I did not get a picture of the 904 that an older woman was driving :banghead: Makes the TT seem like an SUV!

Sun Rise





























My friend Blair was able to click of a new personal record in his Corrado 1.8t 1m 4.9 sec


























http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime%20Rock%20Jaguar%20Club%202012/IMG_9547.jpg[/IMG



Over all spent most of the day working on my lines. I was braking at the 10 due to the HPS's not biting in as I hoped they would. Thinking HP+ for next year as they worked really well in Blairs Corrado. We swapped cars later in the day and did a session. All I can say is I miss my Corrado! So light and nimble, almost did not want to hand the keys back over. The 600-800lbs less weight and only being down 80hp or so is stunning. 


But the TT's day of being in my personal favorite spotlight was to come Saturday.



Forecast for the weather was rain until 1pm :mad: Yet I was more eager than ever to test out my skills in the rain. Wanting to find out the limits of the TT at a slower speed, the water on the track would aid in this. So I went out first session in the rain at a slow speed getting the feel for where the heavy water was on the track as well as how the car reacted to too much steering or throttle input. 

Second rain session came around and I was loving it, clicking off fast lap time as well as it showed be where I was running very slow Friday, due to my unknown limits of the tires and suspension. As the day wore on, the sun came out and we had a dry track again! I noticed I was a lot faster in the dry opposed to the day prior with the new found limits of grip, I began to ring everything I could out of the car...But again the brakes kept me from carrying more speed down the straight into Big Bend. At this time I also discovered that I was holding my self in the seat with my left leg and this was also causing braking issues and it caused me to lift pressure off the right leg on the brake pedal. *Note this will be solved by finally putting the harnesses into the car, ran out of prep time.



[IMG]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime%20Rock%20Jaguar%20Club%202012/IMG_9548.jpg










































































































































































































































































































All in all the TT did well.


1 min 11 sec is my current lap time. 

Issue found : Need better pads, HPS just do not cut it.

Issue found : Need harnesses to keep butt planted in the seat from high speed braking and to allow more brake usage.



-Noah


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

And a quick vid of the HRG guys


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Issue found : Need harnesses to keep butt planted in the seat from high speed braking and to allow more brake usage.


So get some pole positions, a harness and you will never move


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> So get some pole positions, a harness and you will never move


Just waiting to free up some extra $$ then perhaps a stop in Texas for some seats


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Texas?? I'd of loved to sell you my GT3s, but now they're gone. A local new GT3 owner with "normal" seats bought them a few weaks ago. 

cheers


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Texas?? I'd of loved to sell you my GT3s, but now they're gone. A local new GT3 owner with "normal" seats bought them a few weaks ago.
> 
> cheers


Oh noes!!! Well it's good to hear you finally sold them. Well I guess I can shop locally now.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

if you're interested in a set of GT3s, I have a set that I've been going back and forth about selling. they're a great match with aviator grey.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LZ7W TT said:


> if you're interested in a set of GT3s, I have a set that I've been going back and forth about selling. they're a great match with aviator grey.


Will they match the interior tho?


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

they're almost a perfect match with an aviator grey interior (my car is aviator grey interior and exterior). if it's a black interior, they could still look nice with the aviator grey exterior.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

LZ7W TT said:


> they're almost a perfect match with an aviator grey interior (my car is aviator grey interior and exterior). if it's a black interior, they could still look nice with the aviator grey exterior.


Location?


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> Location?


just outside DC


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the video. Looks like it was a blast :beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

LZ7W TT said:


> just outside DC


PM sent :beer:



Chuckmeister87 said:


> Love the video. Looks like it was a blast :beer::beer:


It was. 

Todays update:

Took the race wheels off and checked everything over. Due to my hitting the curb a little hard in one session the right front tire lost 6psi down to 32psi (38psi front and 32psi rear)

Took the bumper off to reseal the headlight as it had seemed to spring a leak in the rain session and get moisture in the housing. While in there did some measurements for the oil cooler setup. Just have to call Scott @ USRT for a few fittings and I hope to tackle it in the next couple weeks prior to hitting the track again.

And locked in the next track weekend at Lime Rock for the 17th and 18th of Aug. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So race tires are off and marked. Not too bad for ~1000 miles and ~ 8 20-30 min track sessions on them so far.










As you can see, they still have plenty of groove depth to help deal with damp track days










Ah some of the rubber tattoo's that need to be cleaned off


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pulled her out and washed all the track dirt/oil/grime and rubber off.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> So race tires are off and marked. Not too bad for ~1000 miles and ~ 8 20-30 min track sessions on them so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's how my front tires typically look after 2k miles of city driving. I LOVE to take turns hard:laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So decided to take my dad up to go to Cars & Coffee Sunday morning. 


















Friends T-Bird. 


















































My dad getting in the photo's again!


















When my dad saw this he did mumble "I need another big block." I then said "what?" only to have him cover his tracks with "That there is a nice big block." 


























Pink Caddy!









A beautiful GT500!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like you were loving the Veyron. Wouldn't they let your car in the show? Yours is nice. Maybe not "showroom" condition all the way around the car, but still nice.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Looks like you were loving the Veyron. Wouldn't they let your car in the show? Yours is nice. Maybe not "showroom" condition all the way around the car, but still nice.


Chuck, Yeah the Veyron was nice. There is a build thread floating around the car lounge about it. As for the show, it is a Car's and Coffee event, so just a big GTG of various makes. My TT was a couple cars down to the Veyron, surprisingly it did get a lot of attention as it was the only track car at the event, just no attention from me


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well it seems like after the next track day in August, the TT will be no longer used as my primary track car. Picked this up last weekend. 










However, when it rains. The TT will still see track time :laugh: 

1992 GTI 
1.8T AWP 
T3-super 60 
034 EFI 
LSD 
Cup Kit 
needing some assembly 


What really got me to pull the trigger on this was after getting some seat time in my friends 1.8T Corrado. So light and nimble, unlike the heavy TT. Plus it is cheaper on wear and tear items such as tires and brakes.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Some HP+ pads showed up today courtesy of German Auto Parts! Should go a good way to aiding some extra needed braking at Lime Rock next session.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

These showed up from Tyrolsport...Thanks Greg and Chris :thumbup: 

Caliper stiffening kit


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

DeckManDubs said:


> These showed up from Tyrolsport...Thanks Greg and Chris :thumbup:
> 
> Caliper stiffening kit


 :thumbup: Let me know how those feel. Been thinking of getting those for awhile. 

Steve


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveAngry said:


> :thumbup: Let me know how those feel. Been thinking of getting those for awhile.
> 
> Steve


 Will do Steve. Hitting Lime Rock in two weeks, so they will be put to the test :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So this weekend I decided to mess with the brakes a little. Tossed in a 2nd check valve to increase the vacuum on the booster. Pedal feel is a bit better. But the HPS's are not up to par, so still doing the HP+ pads next weekend with the Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners. 


























Stopped by the local import parts store to grab some oil and such, only to see this beauty there 


































Supercharged tho! With a Vortech V1  ~350hp or so 


1 of 7 Shoguns (Doug, I was mistaken not 5), Jay Leno has one 
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/1989-ford-shogun/188042/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Tossed in a 2nd check valve to increase the vacuum on the booster. Pedal feel is a bit better. But the HPS's are not up to par


 Noah, you can clone what I did if you really want improved vacuum to the booster. I added a second vacuum source to the booster line by using one of the unused port on the TIP. The TIP is always under vacuum (suction from the compressor inlet) and will provide decent assist even when the manifold source is in boost. Pretty simple, just "T" into the booster line and you're done. 

I used to get the "wooden brake" syndrome with no assist due to the lack of vacuum when left-foot-braking on hairpins to keep the turbo spooled (manifold is seeing positive pressure and run out of vacuum to assist in braking). It works like a charm and I get improved booster assist at all time. You should try it! :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Noah, you can clone what I did if you really want improved vacuum to the booster. I added a second vacuum source to the booster line by using one of the unused port on the TIP. The TIP is always under vacuum (suction from the compressor inlet) and will provide decent assist even when the manifold source is in boost. Pretty simple, just "T" into the booster line and you're done.
> 
> I used to get the "wooden brake" syndrome with no assist due to the lack of vacuum when left-foot-braking on hairpins to keep the turbo spooled (manifold is seeing positive pressure and run out of vacuum to assist in braking). It works like a charm and I get improved booster assist at all time. You should try it! :beer:


 Great idea! I'll try it tonight!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Where do you get your hose clamps from?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Where do you get your hose clamps from?


 McMaster-Carr


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So after some running around yesterday, got the TT pretty much all prepared for Friday and Saturday's track session. 

New HP+ Brake pads front and rear 
New Zimmerman Rear Rotors 
Lubra Moly Gear Oil (Told German Auto Parts I would give them some feedback from some track use) 
New 42DD intake filter 
Put the track rubber back on 
Oil change with Luqui Moly 10-60 GT1 race oil (Should help with the higher summer track temps) 
New BKR7E's gapped to .026" 
Inspected the coil harness after seeing how bad Max's was on his car. Found that mine was cracked in all sorts of places. So for a temporary fix, I re-rapped the broken lines to prevent arc jumping and causing signal issues. New harness is going to need to be sourced. 

Took the car out last night to bed in the pads. After driving the car today I can say that HPS's suck for wanting a good brake pad that will scrub speed. The HPS's do last a long time however for those who are not speed freaks. I got over 50,000 miles out of them and 4 track days. I did notice that from trail braking at Lime Rock that the drivers front was about 10-15% thinner than the passenger side due to doing a lot of extra work on that right hander. 

Tyrolsport Brake Stiffening Kit Review : 

So far I noticed a much more crisp pedal feel as there is almost no axial deflection of the caliper. This should be a huge boost in my ability to ride deeper into turns with more speed. With the stockers and HPS's I was braking at the 10. Fit is easy and painless. Can be done in a few minutes, so you dont have to plan a big down time on doing this upgrade. 










Installed 











Parts 










New Filter from 42DD 









Oil Change 









Ah yes, cracked coil harness fixing 









Pulled out the NT01's 









Overhauling the rear rotors and pads 









All together 









Other than a quick clean and install a new prototype part this week. She is all ready to roll! 









Cant wait to hit the track!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lime Rock BMW Club Patroon Div Event*

Well we made it there and back again! 

_The damage_
Twenty gallons of 110 octane race fuel, a missing O.Z. center cap, crap loads of rubber splashed all over the paint, intercoolers and such. Showing the BMW guys how Audi owners get down, priceless! 

Where to start, it was fun, thrilling and eye opening. Finally getting finding my line at the track and working on running it faster and faster has been a satisfying experience. I must say if anyone wants a great group to run with, the BMW club knows how to do it. The organization, tech inspections, safety crews and classroom time were all top notch! The other drivers were all very friendly! 

How did the TT do? Well she took the abuse like a champ, lap after lap as I pushed harder and harder, the brakes and tires kept me off the lawns. Final session out felt like we finally clicked, sliding and powering our way through the track. 


And now the phrase Steve McQueen once said "Racing is Life - Everything Else is Just Waiting", or well back to the drawing board to do some histagrams and re-do some things that can be improved to allow me to run faster!


First session out was interesting as I bumped the tire pressure in the rear from 32psi up to 37psi (hot)...lets just say the power out understeer was worse than expected. Once I got back in dropped the rears back down to 34psi.

Found with the Nitto NT01's for the TT F:40psi hot and R:32-34psi hot is the perfect combo of minimizing the throttle out understeer but still allowing the lift-throttle turn in that I like.

After pitting we were seeing 450+ for the front brake rotor temps with the Hawk HP+'s....After six track days and 50,000+ miles, they are starting to show signs of hot spots and cracking.











This E36 M3 had to call it a day after the first session due to a slipping clutch, the 911 in the back blew a brake line 


















A very fast Saab


































One of my favorite colors for E46's and the driver..she was very fast out there!


















































































A 997 C4s that was pretty quick

















Another take down for the TT










































The only car I could not catch in the group


























































This beauty was in the fast group...1:01's and doing it looking good




























































































































































































335i that got crispy after a oil line came off the turbo on the first lap

























Getting some room to run a clean lap


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicely done Noah! The TT looks like she's at home on the track, it's a blessing that so many sleep on such a well balanced platform. I think it's time for you to move to fully dedicated brake pads or at least get a double duty pad like the EBC yellow or Ferodo DS2500. I've had some scary encounters with fading Hawks and you don't want that experience if you don't have to, seeing that you're pushing it more and more with the TT, it's time for something more serious :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nicely done Noah! The TT looks like she's at home on the track, it's a blessing that so many sleep on such a well balanced platform. I think it's time for you to move to fully dedicated brake pads or at least get a double duty pad like the EBC yellow or Ferodo DS2500. I've had some scary encounters with fading Hawks and you don't want that experience if you don't have to, seeing that you're pushing it more and more with the TT, it's time for something more serious :beer:


Thanks Max! Yeah the HP+'s are not bad, but I need something different. I was working on using Cobalt SS Brembo's but the radial mounting will not work on the TT unless I run 13"+ rotors. I am in the middle of working on something else to work off the 12.3" that will give me more clamping force and allow better pad availability/quick change setup (under 2 mins to swap pads)

Some stainless steel lines will also be in order by that point. Forgot to turn off the brake switch in Maestro to allow me to left foot brake, so that is on my list to do some time this week when I download the latest flash and toss in the new throttle map that Phil has been working on. 

However, I think I am pretty much hitting a wall at this point with the chassis. Unless I go dropping off 500lbs of weight off the car, I am going to get smoked in the faster run group. So the MK2 is getting priority #1 as of when the snow fly's, to ensure that she is ready to rock and roll for the beginning of next season. So far with four days in and two more to do, this year has turned out to be pretty good. Hoping to do at least ten days next season.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*the winner is : Noah!*

Noah , i salute 

Now regarding the brake pads .... my vote with MAX .

I'm running my second set of EBC Red Stuff brake pads on high speed roads+very hot climate and to be honest it's feels much better paddle-wise and response-full with my heavy braking style than Hawks HPS+ pads on the R32.

But, would like to know more about the installed check valve....any improvments by any chance?

Any plans for weight reduction? ( rear-seats delete/ rear pumper counter-weight..els !) 

Whats ur alignment settings ?

Be first to reach that line eace::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Lookin' good buddy!


For my accelerator pedal map as a quick modification to make it extremely linear I took the 5000 RPM column, highlighted it and copied/pasted to the entire chart. I really prefer it over the stock setup which is near 100% open throttle at the tap of a pedal at low RPMs. It allows me to cruise/accel at lower loads and keep the car running leaner.

The main issue is the clutch engagement from a stop- I'm very used to giving it not much gas at all. Now it requires a little more effort but that could be tuned in obviously.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ModsTTand said:


> Noah , i salute
> 
> Now regarding the brake pads .... my vote with MAX .
> 
> ...


Thanks! Alignment on the front is -1.5 camber, rear is -1.8

As for weight reductions are not really going to happen as I have the MK2 race car that has way more potential to run anywhere from 5-10 secs/lap faster than the TT will ever run. Phil and I were figuring that I can most likely perhaps get the car down to a 1:01, depending on upgraded balls of steel to titanium! 2300lbs and 300-375whp will be about the limit of sanity. 





DougLoBue said:


> Lookin' good buddy!
> 
> 
> For my accelerator pedal map as a quick modification to make it extremely linear I took the 5000 RPM column, highlighted it and copied/pasted to the entire chart. I really prefer it over the stock setup which is near 100% open throttle at the tap of a pedal at low RPMs. It allows me to cruise/accel at lower loads and keep the car running leaner.
> ...


Thanks Doug! Tapp's throttle maps are a bit out there. I have creep coming out of Big Bend into the Esses and it is a very exciting few seconds of weight being transfered from left-right-rear-left-front-right-left-rear. Should be left foot braking to keep the spool up, but keep the weight movement in check to balance the car out in that section. 

I run idle @ 1000rpms, helps with the light flywheel to get the car rolling in traffic without using the gas pedal.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Aw crap.










Well time for new o2's. Looks like the track day finished them off. 50k on a set of sensor is not too much to ask. German said they would be here on Wed. 

No wonder the last tank of being nice only returned 24mpgs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> For my accelerator pedal map as a quick modification to make it extremely linear I took the 5000 RPM column, highlighted it and copied/pasted to the entire chart. I really prefer it over _the stock setup which is near 100% open throttle at the tap of a pedal at low RPMs_.


I have the same issue with my Eurodyne file. If I so much as look at the accelerator, the car speeds up. I can dampen that in the Pedal Map?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ "one man's trash is another man's treasure" for sure! 

That sounds like something totally desirable to me on an AWD car... but again my views don't always line up with the norm


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I have the same issue with my Eurodyne file. If I so much as look at the accelerator, the car speeds up. I can dampen that in the Pedal Map?



Yes, you will have to modify the pedal map to find a nice scale you like. I just tried to flash my new map Phil wrote only to discover I am now locked out of my cable ***cough early Tapp non-sense*** Most likely needs an update as there was several changes in the first two years. My cable is from the original 09' lot. 

I expect to hear back from Tapp tomorrow some time with the patch to fix my cable issue. I will let you know how that works Doug.



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ "one man's trash is another man's treasure" for sure!
> 
> That sounds like something totally desirable to me on an AWD car... but again my views don't always line up with the norm


Max, I will try to grab you a picture of the throttle map I am currently running. You might find it is more to your massive low rpm torque onset liking










So got my new o2 sensors in from German Auto Parts. Tossed the front in last night. Seems to be all good now. Just waiting to get around to toss the rear in perhaps this weekend or next weekend depending on work. 

Out with the old









In with the new










New shirt showed up from 8380


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

How do you like the 10/60? Any noticeable elements change?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The 10-60 takes a bit more to get warmed up, but under high temp track conditions the valve cover and cam seals which leaked even they are new, no longer leak now. After running in the 85+ deg temps very hard on the stock oil cooler, the car seemed to maintain a perfect running condition.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Max, I will try to grab you a picture of the throttle map I am currently running. You might find it is more to your massive low rpm torque onset liking


 Noah, could you get that tuned accelerator pedal map snapshot for me when you get a chance? 

I'm looking to start messing with mine soon and would like to have a reference beside my untouched OEM one as a baseline. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Max, 

Here you go. 



















:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Noah! 

Did you rescale yours or that's default Maestro scaling? Snooping around I found anther one with a different scaling, it seems to be as aggressive as yours up top but I still need to pull my OEM "KFPED" map to compare. Did you by any chance alter your Target Filling map to match? It seems to be be a related map with Bosh acronym of "KFMIRL" 

(didn't want to post maps on your dedicated build thread without your permission)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Thanks for sharing Noah!
> 
> Did you rescale yours or that's default Maestro scaling? Snooping around I found anther one with a different scaling, it seems to be as aggressive as yours up top but I still need to pull my OEM "KFPED" map to compare. Did you by any chance alter your Target Filling map to match? It seems to be be a related map with Bosh acronym of "KFMIRL"
> 
> (didn't want to post maps on your dedicated build thread without your permission)


 By all means post anything you wish. This is the original map that is setup for the tune. The new map is nice but we need to re-work the requested and actual boost (PID) then check to ensure the fueling and timing maps match up. I shot you an email a little while ago  about a few things. Not sure if I will get a chance to work out the map completely prior to H20, so I will most likely revert back to the original until I can re-work and then hit the dyno to ensure everything is dialed in.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tossed the TT on the scales last weekend. Weight is given with a full tank of gas, no spare and some of my finest weight reductions.

3062 lbs (LF:927 RF:959 LR:547 RR:602)

With me in the car:

3197lbs (LF:978 RF:981 LR:617 RR:621)

My conversation with Doug earlier this week is that there is still a good bit of weight available to drop off as the back seats are still in the car as well as the rear counter weight. Both of which I plan to remove in the coming months. 

Now the trick will be now that I have some scales, is to move the battery to the back to offset the weight dropped in the rear of the car and attempt to maintain a 60/40 weight ratio. 

So it is safe to say with some race seats I could get below the 3k mark with myself in the car. This would get the TT much closer into the kill zone on some of the faster cars at the track.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well its been a good little time since the last update, so here we go.

Hit the track in May with the BMW club again, this time with the front and rear endlinks and a change of tires. Since it was supposed to rain and did, I had picked up a set of Hankook R-S3's for rain duty. 

Weather was rain showers and 76 deg.
Best run on a wet track was 1:07.6

First session out



I was clear to run Solo, but after my first run to be cleared I talked to my instructor and he agreed to stay on for the day in order to teach me more from where I left off last year. Any chance you get to have some feed back with an instructor I suggest taking it. Learning is never cheap and getting a chance to gain any new insight on how to get around the track or car control is most valuable. 


This GT3 was so fast it was quite impressive.




Filling up on some C16




Pulled the grille to check the oil cooler fittings that had started to weep a very little bit.


Old and new, bet you would be surprised which one is faster


And then broken...the brazing on the oil cooler broke upon final inspection prior to the drive home....Good thing for AAA



With a new oil cooler installed and NT01's bolted back on for a two day even with the Jaguar club.
95 deg, no rain

Best time 1:06.6

A beautiful Aston


57 sec Cayman aka "Fast"



Another TT showed up. All stock and slow.


Great...the slow Volvo driven by a jolly santa looking fellow 







Friends Corrado laying it down




IFS showed up with a big collection








Our pit area


Heading back out for another session






A fast F355 that met its match that a TT was eager to dish out


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Next event signed up for the end of July with Hooked on Driving at NHIS. New track, time for new testing/skills to be learned. 

Plans are being currently laid out for next season with some key modifications to push the TT to a new level of butt kicking. More grip, less weight and more data. Stay tuned!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Tossed the TT on the scales last weekend. Weight is given with a full tank of gas, no spare and some of my finest weight reductions.
> 
> 3062 lbs (LF:927 RF:959 LR:547 RR:602)
> 
> ...


Noah,

How will you drop 200lbs (with you in the car) with rear seats and counter-weight out? I doubt the rear seats will give more than 60lbs. 

bob


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Bob,

For the 200 lbs, rear seats, fronts I am planning on going with some carbon/kevlar buckets, rear counter weight and perhaps the AC will finally be pulled. Lighter calipers are also potentially in the plan. If I can pull 200 lbs and add the planned 50hp/50tq it should be a very hard package to beat 

:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Bob,
> 
> For the 200 lbs, rear seats, fronts I am planning on going with some carbon/kevlar buckets, rear counter weight and perhaps the AC will finally be pulled. Lighter calipers are also potentially in the plan. If I can pull 200 lbs and add the planned 50hp/50tq it should be a very hard package to beat
> 
> :thumbup:


OEM fronts are approx 50-55lbs each. Carbon/kevlars should be less than half. My GT3s were under 25each (shells were 17 as I recall) and that included the runners. I think with the Rears, AC and counter-weight out plus lighter caliper and lighter front seats, a near-200lb drop is a doable do. Then add in 50ponies and torqs, and zooom, zoooo, zoooo.

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the weight info Bob :beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure you've held an AC compressor in your hand. The overall weight of the system isn't that high for the sacrifice involved IMO-- Our windows are too small for no AC. I think the biggest benefit from a Non-AC car would be removing the condenser from in front of the radiator but in our previous conversations you aren't having trouble with overheating issues... yet!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Good points. While overheating is not an issue at the moment, kicking the cooling efficiency up a notch wont hurt. I personally never use the AC on the TT. I think I used it once this year but only for a few minutes, so I will see how things go. Most likely it will get ditched in order to drop weight off the front axles as well as simplify the whole setup. 


In other news I did pick up an STE unit


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with Doug, ditching the A/C is a big commitment. Unless it's on a dedicated track-only toy that is trailered to the track and back, I don't think it's a worthy compromise. I thought about ditching it many times in my car, but the couples of minutes in between sessions where it's used to cool me down is more valuable than the small performance benefit.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I agree with Doug, ditching the A/C is a big commitment. Unless it's on a dedicated track-only toy that is trailered to the track and back, I don't think it's a worthy compromise. I thought about ditching it many times in my car, but the couples of minutes in between sessions where it's used to cool me down is more valuable than the small performance benefit.


Yeah, it will depend on a few things that are in the works. For the couple thousand miles I drive a year now with the car. The weather is nice enough to not need it. But again, I know where you two are coming from.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*big money, big problems*

To me, $11,000 is a lot of money for a 100,000 mile car. It seems like you've had a fair amount of problems for that price. 

I will file this car away in my memory banks under;

I kept messing with it and made it unreliable, instead of attending to longevity and maintenance issues FIRST.

Then again I can't tell if the prior owner screwed it up for you, THEN sold it for $11 grand. After which you put another $6000 into it...opcorn::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

sciroccohal said:


> To me, $11,000 is a lot of money for a 100,000 mile car. It seems like you've had a fair amount of problems for that price.
> 
> I will file this car away in my memory banks under;
> 
> ...


Unreliable you say? Not in the least bit. Stuff wears out as I am sure you are well aware on your race car. At the time, 11k was the going price for 225's, let alone an Aviator Gray car. 

Overall ownership has been quite pleasant. With lots of preventative maintenance prior to things wearing out. The only real kick in the nuts per say, was the flywheel which the prior owner clearly had no idea what he was doing when he got a SPEC unit.

For a car that now has well over 160k, it does not show  and it still kicks butt at the track!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Back from another successful day event. This past Monday I attended Hooked On Driving's day event at New Hampshire International Speedway. 

I only grabbed a couple pictures due to being a very fast event.

This RS6 showed up. It was repowered with a LS V8 and a pair of STS turbo's...But was having lots of tuning issues after it was just cut over to a speed density tune from a MAF based.










A fellow TT owner Jeff showed up 









A beaten and battered fast Porsche

















A fast shoe 









_Parting thoughts:_

Need more clamping force out of the brakes to reduce the time of clamping. Also an improvement to pedal feel is needed as well. The Tyrolsport stiffeners and Hawk HP+ pads do a fine job at Lime Rock, but there are five high speed sections at NHIS that require lots of work out of the brakes, rather than the two at Lime Rock. 

The brake upgrade will be using these Porsche Boxter Calipers with stainless steel lines. This setup will replace the stock calipers, carriers, lines and Tyrolsport stiffeners.









Switching to a non-floating style caliper setup will increase the clamping response and consistent pedal feel, which will allow proper modulation for each situation. 

The NHIS's track is bumpy as all hell! Front/rear strut mounts are dead, tie rods and ball joints are smoked. Cooked the brakes coming into turn "1" once and cooked them twice coming into turn "3" the uphill 170 deg turn. 

Overall it was a good experience with a new track. However, I do not intend to return until they repave or erect the new track. This is due to how abusive the track is to the car and myself the driver. 

Next event is back at Lime Rock in October for anther double header two day event with the BMW club again. Stay tuned :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice brake upgrade


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With the season winding down and work winding up, I have not spent much time getting any more events in. The last two are booked in October with the BMW club. Even with that being a steady slow down to the season, that does not mean things have not been eventful.

After the fourth session at NHIS when I was really cranking down some speed, I felt something change in the front suspension turning right into the uphill. The next couple laps felt weird and the steering felt a little vague. Mid session I decided to pit and call it a day. A good thing as it turned out that the hub and wheel bearing on the drivers side were ruined.



So it was a good time to overhaul the front suspension last month and get some other odds and ends finished up.

Front Hub
Wheel Bearings
Ball Joints
Strut Mounts (both collapsed from two airborne incidents at NHIS)
Timing Belt
New FK rod ends to replace 40k old ones from CPT ( zero play when removed)
Installed new port in the exhaust for wide band o2 and install wide band gage
Forge Waste Gate
4 bar FPR due to the Forge exceeding the fueling abilities on 3 bar.












Current project next to machine and install will be Boxster Calipers with my own Titanium adapters. Printed some mock ups off my 3D printer to see how they will line up.











Overall I am very happy with things dialed back in again to hit Lime Rock a couple more days. Brakes are the hot thing on my list to get dialed in a bit more due to not enough clamping force and too much heat build up with the much faster lap times. The Tyrolsport stiffeners helped a great deal, but dont hold a candle to a light weight ridged mount mono-block setup. 

opcorn:


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

Nice thread. I like the direction you took with the TT. I just picked up a AG 225 a couple months ago for dirt cheap. Needs a lot of love, and im not sure what to do with it. My S4 is going under the knife this winter so I wont really touch my TT until after which means I have time. But I enjoyed reading and following your threar man.:thumbup:

Oh, btw, just how rare is this color? Mine is a AG on Grey 6spd coupe.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Under_Dog said:


> Nice thread. I like the direction you took with the TT. I just picked up a AG 225 a couple months ago for dirt cheap. Needs a lot of love, and im not sure what to do with it. My S4 is going under the knife this winter so I wont really touch my TT until after which means I have time. But I enjoyed reading and following your threar man.:thumbup:
> 
> Oh, btw, just how rare is this color? Mine is a AG on Grey 6spd coupe.


Congrats on the LZ7W! Thanks for the complements!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5506371-Attention-LZ7W-peeps...registry&p=75024674

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/lz7wregistry/

Bob runs the registry.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Look what FedEx dropped off today  Time to close the gap on those pesky GT3's




























Should be able to bang her out after I bleed the brakes tonight, cant wait to see how it performs. Now that every possible bolt on for a 225 is obtained, time for rods and more boost!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Good luck


After 4 hours of testing this and that I called it a night. Should have it finished tonight


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Finished. I can say the power delivery between 4 and 7k is 

Total install time 8 hours.

Additional parts you will need:
Fuel Rail Spacers (I used some inconel ones I had laying around)

If you run the phenolic spacer, the intercooler to throttle body hose will have to be cut and you will need to put in a 5.625" section of 2.250" pipe.










The vacuum port on the passenger side will interfere with the hot pipe, so you will need to figure out a way of doing a 90 deg.

This is what I did


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

congrats on ur new purchase  

vrooom vrooom vroom....easy on the gas pedal  that engine growl demands rods


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ModsTTand said:


> congrats on ur new purchase
> 
> vrooom vrooom vroom....easy on the gas pedal  that engine growl demands rods


I am planning on some rods in the spring  




PLAYED TT said:


> Looks good noah!


Thanks James!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*not exactly*



darrenbyrnes said:


> So, does EVERY Corrado owner eventually get a TT??
> 
> /That was MY route as well.



no, some of us have Sciroccos (corrado lite!)

So much so..My scirocco is Aviator grey and the TTQ is Lake silver!

Small little nose tweek from a fellow MA. guy....for $26k you could have had a 430 hp Corvette!:wave::laugh::thumbup:

very nice build!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> no, some of us have Sciroccos (corrado lite!)
> 
> So much so..My scirocco is Aviator grey and the TTQ is Lake silver!
> 
> ...


For $15K, you can build a 1K HP turbo Fox body, which has absolutely nothing to do with TT's. Seriously, sell your TT since it is so inferior.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> For $15K, you can build a 1K HP turbo Fox body, which has absolutely nothing to do with TT's. Seriously, sell your TT since it is so inferior.


I prefer my cars to handle in corners....and look good
Guess that means no Vette and no Stang :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

sciroccohal said:


> no, some of us have Sciroccos (corrado lite!)
> 
> So much so..My scirocco is Aviator grey and the TTQ is Lake silver!
> 
> ...


Thanks Hal!




PLAYED TT said:


> I prefer my cars to handle in corners....and look good
> Guess that means no Vette and no Stang :laugh:


You mean handle burrowing right James :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Thanks Hal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently yes


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*different cars different missions*



20v master said:


> For $15K, you can build a 1K HP turbo Fox body, which has absolutely nothing to do with TT's. Seriously, sell your TT since it is so inferior.


Like all of us we all go our own way.

Me, i don't make a car something it's not. Not dissing that however. As you can see from the sig I've got seven.

The racecar is the race car
The Scirocco is the economy car
And the TT is a GT unmolested and 'collectible'....with terrifically low miles.

You do know that Corvette has won Lemans 6 times in a row....guess it doesn't handle that bad.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

sciroccohal said:


> Me, i don't make a car something it's not.


Well, the TT is everything but a GT (grand tourer). From concept, to production design, all the way to real life capability and practicality. A collectible to you... maybe, but for the amount of depreciation and low market value of these cars nowadays, I don't see how that can be true. 




sciroccohal said:


> The racecar is the race car
> The Scirocco is the economy car
> And the TT is a GT unmolested and 'collectible'....with terrifically low miles.
> 
> You do know that Corvette has won Lemans 6 times in a row....guess it doesn't handle that bad.


With big enough budget, you can out-spend the competition and make anything win in racing (not taking anything away from the Corvette's performance for its price.) While you're keeping your low mileage "collectible" "GT" unmolested, I'm chopping my low mileage parking-lot racer with a hacksaw to gain performance. Do you get to make a fortune on your collectible in Barrett Jackson auto auction? Not a chance in the world! Do I get win some races with mine? Sometimes, but I think the TT's odd are better with my delusional idea of what the car is and can do. :wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> Like all of us we all go our own way.
> 
> Me, i don't make a car something it's not. Not dissing that however. As you can see from the sig I've got seven.
> 
> ...



Very true, we do go our own ways. *What we don't need is constant reminders of the inferiority your opinion places on TT's and modifying them.* "Collectible" and "terrifically low miles" means undriven waste of a car. It won't ever be worth enough to justify collecting stock low mile specimens, hence why I have four of them currently. They won't beat Corvettes (stock for stock), but they have much nicer interiors and style, as well as just as much potential. Going fast isn't limited to certain cars, just wallet sizes and imagination. Why you post here is beyond me, other than seeming like you need your ego stroked and justification for not modifying your TT. And what do LeMans winning C5R suspensions have to do with mass production Corvettes, or TT's for that matter? NOTHING!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sciroccohal said:


> You do know that Corvette has won Lemans 6 times in a row....guess it doesn't handle that bad.


That was the ugly one...the fox body is the one that cant handle :laugh:










Also TT's never had leafs


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Even the fastest Vettes still run away when it rains. Personally I would love every track day to rain, it suits my driving style of absolute domination


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Admission of guilt:


I've destroyed a Z06 in the dry, in a straight line and early in the morning on a public road before I had my Wheaties


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Even the fastest Vettes still run away when it rains. Personally I would love every track day to rain, it suits my driving style of absolute domination





DougLoBue said:


> Admission of guilt:
> 
> 
> I've destroyed a Z06 in the dry, in a straight line and early in the morning on a public road before I had my Wheaties



Well then its settled....Corvettes are overpriced mid life crisis cars for those who prefer no blend into the crowd. Hey if you ever sell it or part it out LMK My s10 needs a v8 opcorn:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Admission of guilt:
> 
> 
> I've destroyed a Z06 in the dry, in a straight line and early in the morning on a public road before I had my Wheaties


:laugh:



PLAYED TT said:


> Well then its settled....Corvettes are overpriced mid life crisis cars for those who prefer no blend into the crowd. Hey if you ever sell it or part it out LMK My s10 needs a v8 opcorn:


and great parts cars for E36 M3's AND 996's


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pre-Season Prep:

Began the cage building yesterday. First off, I had to pull the rest of the rear door cards, amp and rear seats.









We set up a bender at my garage to be able to bend the main hoop up. 









While Kyle was measuring and bending, with the help of Jeremy we pulled the rear bumper to drop the counter weight off









With that done and the hoop bent, time to test fit









Tossed a seat in to get the idea of the harness bar and to ensure there would be a little crush area above the drivers head with helmet on in case of an impact to prevent spinal compression.

















The nice thing is that the full headliner will be able to be kept in position









Finished up for the night









More updates to come soon. At this time there will be a jig built in case anyone else wants one. Updates to follow next week.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks good Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Max! Cant wait to get it all together, should be an interesting year with lots less weight and no longer sliding out of the seat under braking and cornering 

Once I get it all together, time for a L.I. / North East TT GTG


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see it done! I'll be taking the measurements for my seat delete over break:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can't wait to see it done! I'll be taking the measurements for my seat delete over break:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like great progress!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yesterday made some good progress spot welding the base plates to the main hoop, Kyle doing some tack welds to hold the hoop in position.









We figured out the best way of mounting was to try and triangulate the mounting loads to ensure the strongest mounting. Using the C-Pillar support style mounting allows a flawless fit.


















Swapped out the old brackets and got the Recaro brackets mounted up. The seat sits at a perfect angle with the seating position being .750" (19.04mm) lower when sitting on the floor. So this allows my designed adapters which are also .750" to land the seating position in the exact place of the stock seats on their lowest setting and still having plenty of visibility.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

How hard are these bolts to access from under the car?

Looks great so far! Love the seats. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How hard are these bolts to access from under the car?
> 
> Looks great so far! Love the seats. :thumbup:


Matt,

Everything can be accessed from inside the car. 100% bolt in


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Matt,
> 
> Everything can be accessed from inside the car. 100% bolt in


Welded studs? Oh you fany huh?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.

b.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Builds looking great. Its nice to see other TT owners now that are not afraid to "molest" their cars and go balls out for what they want it to be. For a while i was worried it was nothing but puriest on here. Any down sides to removing that counter weight? I have my rear bumper off right now and was curious.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> cheers.
> 
> b.


Thanks Bob!



sweetinsanityTT said:


> Builds looking great. Its nice to see other TT owners now that are not afraid to "molest" their cars and go balls out for what they want it to be. For a while i was worried it was nothing but puriest on here. Any down sides to removing that counter weight? I have my rear bumper off right now and was curious.


Thanks! Molesting this is not, an evolution it is 

The removal of the counter weight will increase the ability to rotate the car in lift-throttle/trail braking situations. Now I do not suggest this for an beginner that has not had the enjoyable experience of swapping ends with a FWD chassis car. Much like small incremental changes make dialing things in much easier. The counter weight is close to the cage weight so the goal is to get as much weight between the axles. Thus the battery will be moved also the the center and as low as possible to keep the C.G low.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Really nice work Noah!

The seats look pretty good


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Really nice work Noah!
> 
> The seats look pretty good


Thanks chief! Grabbing some breakfast then off to the machine shop for a while to work on the rails. Fabricator will be up to the garage around noon so we can finish the cage up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Thanks chief! Grabbing some breakfast then off to the machine shop for a while to work on the rails. Fabricator will be up to the garage around noon so we can finish the cage up.


YES


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

A little wide by .500" So I milled them down while Kyle worked on the cage.




























The square section is to hold it in place until he can get it back to his shop to make the last couple pieces and weld them in. Lets just say it is super easy to remove or install the cage without any issue.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks James!

Stopped down at the sheet metal fabricator this past week to check on how things were getting finished up on my Corrado, moved the cage mounting points, rear battery tub, rear 1/4 panels and some other odds and ends. Should be all wrapped up this week so I can begin wiring and putting everything back together for the upcoming May Vintage event I intend to track with (no DB limit, otherwise I would be kicked out with this car ) 


















All I can say is trying to prep two cars for a track season is :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that how the TT battery will be mounted as well?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is that how the TT battery will be mounted as well?


Yeah James, that is the plan. It will sit in a bucket so if there was ever a leak or anything it will be contained by the plate which can be easily replaced.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Yeah James, that is the plan. It will sit in a bucket so if there was ever a leak or anything it will be contained by the plate which can be easily replaced.


Ok that's a good idea. Is it going to be covered or open like that


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ok that's a good idea. Is it going to be covered or open like that


Open, so if safety workers need to cut the cables they can clearly see them. A 5lb fire suppression system will be in the works soon as well with a Hans device.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Because racecar. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Because racecar. :beer:


:laugh:

Thanks Adam :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Thanks Adam :thumbup:


I've got a track event coming up in ~2 months, so your progress is inspiring me.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> I've got a track event coming up in ~2 months, so your progress is inspiring me.


Lots of leg work to get the cage design so that it is 100% bolt in. Taking it out the other day was a breeze, so if your ever in the need of one I can put you in contact with my builder, way faster than the Safety Devices nonsense that was a 9 month wait + a lot of $$$ for shipping over from the UK.

Glad I am lighting a fire under your arse :laugh: do werk son!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cage looks f'n great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's the weekend. That means more updates right?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Weekend? Not for another 24 hours lol. Should have everything all wrapped up tomorrow or Sunday. Then off to the sheet metal fabricator the first week of April to get the last stuff finished.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Weekend? Not for another 24 hours lol. Should have everything all wrapped up tomorrow or Sunday. Then off to the sheet metal fabricator the first week of April to get the last stuff finished.


Well mine just started...I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well mine just started...I'm sorry to hear that


Lucky! Mine just started! Brew time it is!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Lucky! Mine just started! Brew time it is!!!!


I second that lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well today's update is the cage is finished being welded up. So Kyle swung up and we put her in to check for springing. Some un-springing is in order, so he headed back to his shop to get it back into the correct position. Plan is tomorrow night to finish the install.

Total weight currently is 42 lbs, it will be a little lighter as the slash tips will be finished cut close to the weld area, so it will be a tad lighter! 



















Got something else in the works in a couple hours


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Prolly just the pics, but will the driver seatback clear the bar or is the seatback vertical ? Looks very close to where a slightly reclined seatback might hit?

Edit: looks hot, BTW. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Bob, it's currently sitting more forward by about 3" due to not fitting between the seat back points because of the springing. Shooting to have it all done tomorrow night for final install :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Bob, it's currently sitting more forward by about 3" due to not fitting between the seat back points because of the springing. Shooting to have it all done tomorrow night for final install :thumbup:


Ahhhh, glad you're getting your inches back. 3 is good...6 is better :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Ahhhh, glad you're getting your inches back. 3 is good...6 is better :laugh::laugh:


LOL


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Love it Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Late afternoon update "When it does not exist....bring to life!"

Due to extreme difficulty finding hardware to mount the cage to the captive body mounts. So I made up some hardware today out of some stainless steel I had laying around the shop.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Niiiiice!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

And then it was done 

Super easy install, takes all of about 5 minutes!


Time for weld porn  Kyle does some awesome work!

























































Next up...sheet metal!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wouldn't happen to have a video of you guys setting the cage into the or taking it out? that's a lot of tube to just jump into place, nice job.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I do not have a video, but could arrange one!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> I do not have a video, but could arrange one!


I'd love to see that! Any chance for a cutsheet/blueprint?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

No blueprint. Kyle is assembling a jig if anyone is in the need for one.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of cool stuff here Noah!!! Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Can't believe it took me so long to find this thread!*

Was very cool cursing through all 8 pages and watching your TT evolve!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Hotness, it came out really well Noah! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Interesting looking roll bar.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Lots of cool stuff here Noah!!! Good work!


Thanks!!




Teeguzi said:


> Was very cool cursing through all 8 pages and watching your TT evolve!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Thanks Jim! Its been quite the journey! 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Hotness, it came out really well Noah! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Max!



tedgram said:


> Interesting looking roll bar.


Thanks Ted :thumbup:


Just got off the phone with my sheet metal guy. Scheduled to get the car down on the 17th so he can get everything done on the 18th and 19th prior to going on vacation....Cutting it close as usual  


After I get it back from sheet metal the following has to be completed:
Paint the cage
Install the Boxster brakes/flush fluid
Make some stainless lines for the brakes
Oil change
Plugs
o2 sensor
MAF
Re-corner balance 
Finally alignment

eace:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So got the cage painted up.









Fitted the factory door panels and marked for cutting


















Final mounting and install of the GT3 seat

























































Getting close!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking good Noah!

Are you pulling the rear speakers / wiring ect to offset the weight gain or were you running a back seat before and this is an even weight swap?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Doooglasss said:


> Looking good Noah!
> 
> Are you pulling the rear speakers / wiring ect to offset the weight gain or were you running a back seat before and this is an even weight swap?


Doug,

I was running a back seat and some other nonsense prior when I did the 3062 weight with the BBS's. The amp and speakers are staying for the moment, but I did pull the dynomat and some of the sound deadening out. The overall goal is to be close to a GT3 in function, with the comforts for the ride home from a long day at the track. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> No blueprint. Kyle is assembling a jig if anyone is in the need for one.


I'd love to get a price quote...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MCPaudiTT said:


> I'd love to get a price quote...


2200-2300 :thumbup:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> 2200-2300 :thumbup:


Great, thanks. Car is currently disassembled, but I will keep this in mind and get back to you in a few months...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Great, thanks. Car is currently disassembled, but I will keep this in mind and get back to you in a few months...


Sounds good :thumbup: Some new updates soon


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally wrapped everything up yesterday! 


































Took her out for a spin today to the local C&C event. Drove great! Final things to wrap up are an oil change, haldex fluid change and toss on the NT-01's and load her up on the trailer for the seasons first event.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks awesome Noah! The only thing I see is your harness mounting location. If it's bolted on the floor it might not pass inspection in SCCA and other serious clubs, also not safe in a frontal crash. Hard to tell from the pic though...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Looks awesome Noah! The only thing I see is your harness mounting location. If it's bolted on the floor it might not pass inspection in SCCA and other serious clubs, also not safe in a frontal crash. Hard to tell from the pic though...


:thumbup: 


Max,

That was a temp mounting, it is now mounted to the seat bracket itself.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Max,
> ...


I'm assuming said seat bracket is horizontal (or at least close to horizontal by +/- 15*) to the seat shoulder strap openings?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good all together Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'm assuming said seat bracket is horizontal (or at least close to horizontal by +/- 15*) to the seat shoulder strap openings?


Correct to prevent shearing. I would say its within 5 deg.


----------



## TT_CS (Nov 26, 2013)

Looking good Noah!

Sorry if it's been covered already but any idea what it weighs now with the seats / cage etc...

Any other weight saving plans on the horizon?

Cheers


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT_CS said:


> Looking good Noah!
> 
> Sorry if it's been covered already but any idea what it weighs now with the seats / cage etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have not put it back on the scales yet, perhaps I will have some time this weekend to do it. At the moment, the last plans are to put a light weight battery opposite the amp, perhaps get a smaller lighter amp. But other than that I am finished with this car, time to finish my Corrado


----------



## TT_CS (Nov 26, 2013)

Did you get it on the corner weight scales?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT_CS said:


> Did you get it on the corner weight scales?


Negative boss, spent the weekend at work in order to get some things done to go to the track on Friday.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good now we can get some track action shots 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Good now we can get some track action shots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully my GoPro mount shows up today so I can get some video


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Hopefully my GoPro mount shows up today so I can get some video


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking forward to the video!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Track event went well. Going to try to start uploading the video this week with photo's.

Here is a teaser


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Some pics from the weekend


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Car looks good in the action shots Noah! :thumbup:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

longcat approves of track days


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ That's just wrong! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Max! 

James, only one "Long Cat" per track season lol 

Ended up running 1.05.2 and a bunch of consistent 1:05.3-5's. I am confident that there is at least another 8/10ths or full second on the table. Getting use to the brakes I found was difficult because of not being able to try and repeat with all the traffic. But considering I shaved off 1.4 sec's off for the first event of the year, makes me


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Long cat is looooong!

Glad you are happy with the results :thumbup:
Car just looks great!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Long cat is looooong!
> 
> Glad you are happy with the results :thumbup:
> Car just looks great!


Thanks Luis! Its so much fun at 8/10ths without the fear of it trying to eat me alive. These cars make great track cars, with the ability to drive them every day without issue.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

While reviewing the video the other night...I noticed I had a passenger for one session 










And the new time! 1:05.2...Not bad for the first time getting out this season!









Had to improvise some rampage due to the break angle on a low TT.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> While reviewing the video the other night...I noticed I had a passenger for one session
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Teeguzi said:


> Have you started shooting web out of your arms and hanging from the ceiling? w00t!
> 
> Car looks great, we need vid!
> 
> ...


No hanging from the ceiling for me! I have to figure out a way to try and enhance the video a little (GoPro had some issues with the outside light as it amplified the interior lighting, so some of the outside stuff is bright ). I will give it a shot uploading this weekend the first video, might take a while on the crappy .6meg upload speeds


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That just means you need 2 go pros! One outside and one inside


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> That just means you need 2 go pros! One outside and one inside


Pretty much what I was thinking


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking


Now that's the spirit


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So with the last event of the season in the record books a review of the findings at the track.

After the last track event with the Jag club, I found that the brand new hubs and wheel bearings exhibited a lot of play. So new hubs, spindles and bearings were installed. The findings were : Tie rod taper on the passenger side was shackled out from an incident last year at NHIS where the TT got some air with the wheel turned to the left. This resulted in a bent tie rod. The wheel bearings were replaced at this time with new hubs, both bearing cages had shown excessive play (1/4-1/2" of play on the wheel)

Under suspicion that the actual spindles were deformed allowing excessive bearing play turned out to be true  

Friday's event at Lime Rock with the CVC Chapter of the BMW club was awesome! Weather could not have been better on a nice New England fall day! Even got to see a CGT out on the track  Lets just say that V10 is enough to send shivers down your spine!











Loaded up with the new tow rig









Neighbor was out with his E36 M3


















Very fast old air cooled 911 









In order to keep the power up and detonation at bay under thrashing some race gas was needed! 









911 in action










Saturday's event was a little less pleasant with lots of rain









First session was slightly damp which proved no problems. However the second session left close was raining cats and dogs! Even with awd I struggled with running full slicks (began to wish I brought the rains) :banghead: Third session dried out and was able to get the slicks up to temp and lay down some power.....However the 4th session had a surprise for me. About three laps in the slicks were up to temp and I had found a very good wet line with the rain, so I began to push the car and passing cars. After getting a point by by a friend in a E36 M3 I proceeded to hammer down with good success making it through Big Bend and the Short Shoot into the Left Hander. I had found prior that there was more grip attacking the Left Hander with a late apex and staying on the throttle to control the slight slide across the dry line. My friend was following my line as he was having a hard time finding it (Could not believe the grip talking after that the alternative wet line I was talking about, he used it for the rest of the session without issue) as for me.....The Left Hander had a surprise for me. The gentle slide turned into the back end rotating around under throttle, so I steered into it to ride it out....after sliding close to 100" the back end had now come a full 90* around into a counter clock wise spin at 70mph  

Quickly reacting to cut the throttle and get the wheel straight and slam on the clutch to disengage the drivetrain and the brake in order to control the spin direction I was now along for the ride trying to scrub as much speed as the car spun on the track. Calm and relaxed holding the wheel I rotated another 180* careening off left into the grass. Finally coming to a complete stop  

Lucky for me, no damage done other than packing the underside with wet grass. 


















With the last session I packed up in the pouring rain. Talked to the track marshal about what went wrong, being my first spin in four years and over twenty track days I do not feel bad. Under review it seems that I carried almost another 15mph into the Left Hander than I was the past laps and sessions so the slide was much more than I expected with a bit of understeer. Using a lift and re-gas rotated the rear end so I could get the wheel straight and lay down the power again, however the rear stepped out too far due to the increased speed of entry. It was all over before it started. Lessons learned : 1. Bring Rain Tires 2. When it rains, slow in fast out. 3. Slicks do not do well with standing water even with AWD!

Over all a good time! Kicked up to "A" run group, time to hit some other tracks and work on getting ready to take the instructor test perhaps next year.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Good thing you got the car back in one piece, wet tracks and slicks are never a smart combination. Personally, if it's wet I pack it in because it's not worth the risk. Envious of the towing setup, that's the way to do it. Leaded juice?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah Max, leaded. Personally love rain driving! Allows you to experiment much more at a lower speed. If I lost it at dry speeds 100+ would for sure hit something. Four years and over 20+ events at Lime Rock, I was due to find the limit. Sort of the reason I left the rain tires at home so I could focus on car control with limited traction. 

Upgrading helmets this year and getting a Hans. Also picked up some 5pts to ditch the clumsy DOT 4pts. Considering I am running about 1-2 sec slower than the new 991 GT3's, need to ensure some more safety items before I even consider more power. Towing is so nice, tons of extra space for tools, place to heat up or cool down or stay dry and it relieves lots of the anxiety of needing to drive the car home.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I've been looking for a nice used trailer to haul my car. Lime Rock is an 8 hour drive for me it would be a costly tow bill if I broke something. 
Have never thought of using Leaded gas would not bother with no Cat.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

tedgram said:


> I've been looking for a nice used trailer to haul my car. Lime Rock is an 8 hour drive for me it would be a costly tow bill if I broke something.
> Have never thought of using Leaded gas would not bother with no Cat.


Ted, the cat isn't even that big of an issue as it would take a while to kill one on leaded fuel if only racing on it- the O2 sensors though, you'll be killing in a heartbeat... ask me how I know.:facepalm:

That's why I was a bit surprised that Noah is buying leaded when VP carries various potent unleaded fuels (when I ran unleaded it was Jet fuel from McArthur airport that I got at $2/gal and couldn't pass on).


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

tedgram said:


> I've been looking for a nice used trailer to haul my car. Lime Rock is an 8 hour drive for me it would be a costly tow bill if I broke something.
> Have never thought of using Leaded gas would not bother with no Cat.


If you can get a aluminum one they help on the fuel usage. A little more pricy than the steel ones, but well worth it in my book.



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ted, the cat isn't even that big of an issue as it would take a while to kill one on leaded fuel if only racing on it- the O2 sensors though, you'll be killing in a heartbeat... ask me how I know.:facepalm:
> 
> That's why I was a bit surprised that Noah is buying leaded when VP carries various potent unleaded fuels (when I ran unleaded it was Jet fuel from McArthur airport that I got at $2/gal and couldn't pass on).



Ah yes, o2 sensors  Normally get about 6 days at the track out of them. I have heard you can take a torch to them and carefully blast the lead out of them. Last year running leaded, I have been buying at the track as this season was mild so I did held out on buying a 55 gal drum. Next year however a 55 gal drum of VP 109 Unleaded, should last about 7 or 8 events and be cheaper than $14/gal at the track for the leaded.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, six racing days on a the sensor isn't bad at all Noah. At much higher power levels and aggressively tuned (NLS, mild Antilag, nasty 2-step etc), I got lucky to race more than two days on a sensor. At some point I started mixing the leaded fuel with unleaded 100 to get more time out of the O2s. Thank God for E85 :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Have you ever "cooked" the lead out of the sensor? Was told this is a good way to get a couple more days out of them


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

tedgram said:


> I've been looking for a nice used trailer to haul my car. Lime Rock is an 8 hour drive for me it would be a costly tow bill if I broke something.


Ted, if everything is sorted on your TT, just load up the car with tools and drive it to Lime Rock. I am about an hour and a half away if you need anything, the track is not too brutal on parts, mostly just hard on the front left tire. How many track days have you done besides Loring Speed Trials?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Heard of it but never tried, so I have no personal experience how well it might work at removing the lead. With the way I had my race tune pushing 40 psi on the stock Evo turbo, I didn't want to risk having my AFR readings go totally out of whack at the track.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Heard of it but never tried, so I have no personal experience how well it might work at removing the lead. With the way I had my race tune pushing 40 psi on the stock Evo turbo, I didn't want to risk having my AFR readings go totally out of whack at the track.


Yeah, I was told about it by a old F-Prod mechanic but have not tried it yet. Sensors are cheap insurance and part of the game.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

No track days just autocross. Would love to drive on a track!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Ted, they are building a new track in New Hampshire which is about half way between you and me. Club Motorsports, should be open next fall. I expect clubs to start running 2016. Don't waste your time with NHIS at this time, the track eats suspension components on our heavy cars.

Track days are so addicting!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Noah, I love racing NHIS. Maybe it's not as fun in HPDE format, but in true door-to-door competition, that narrow on-camber uphill hairpin at the end of the front straight is addicting. I don't recall it been that hard on suspension?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Noah, I love racing NHIS. Maybe it's not as fun in HPDE format, but in true door-to-door competition, that narrow on-camber uphill hairpin at the end of the front straight is addicting. I don't recall it been that hard on suspension?


The winters over the last two years have really caused the pavement matching to be off. Going into the uphill there is a 1.5" hard lip now that you have to perfectly take straight with no steering or else it kills wheel bearings and tie rods. There is also some other massive bumps entering the bowl on the down hill to the 2nd chicane that beat the hell out of the car. They are supposed to be re-paving or re-doing some of the design. Loved the lay out, did not like the fact that I left with two bent tie rods and a broken wheel bearing/hub.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Stopped by the local Auto-X to catch up with all my rally friends. Got some pictures of folks out having fun!



















Kyle (Built the cage in the TT) Tearing it up!


























New Mini 









And just like that its time to put the TT away for the winter


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So stoked for the new track that is now an hour away! If anyone wants to run next year give me a shout!

Palmer Motorsports Park 2.3 miles and 191 ft of elevation change!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7VmLvAVBrI


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw the video in the Evo forum. The lack of runoff space will make this a real widowmaker even with barriers everywhere. I don't see myself comfortably going 10/10th there without a full rally-spec cage. Its kinda like englishtown's road course, good to have around but too unsafe to push 10/10th.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I saw the video in the Evo forum. The lack of runoff space will make this a real widowmaker even with barriers everywhere. I don't see myself comfortably going 10/10th there without a full rally-spec cage. Its kinda like englishtown's road course, good to have around but too unsafe to push 10/10th.


Yeah, its going to reward ham fisted drivers with a lot of crushed metal. Grip and balance are really going to play a heavy roll in this track. I plan on running it at least 4-6 times next year, shall see how it feels in the TT, but I will agree with the full cage if your pushing it. With the Glen being out for most of the season with paving, looks like this and the new Club Motorsports in NH will be very busy! Palmer is not going to be a very good beginner track thats for sure and even for experienced drivers its going to take some time to learn it well. Sort of reminds me of Bathurst with a mix of Spa and the Ring, FWD and AWD cars will have a huge advantage I feel at this track for novice drivers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got the TT a new TT garage mate...










Picking her up next week.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweeeeet, congrats Noah!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Max! Wont be staying stock for long. Suspension, tune and exhaust are in its future


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Thanks Max! Wont be staying stock for long. Suspension, tune and exhaust are in its future


I have adapters so you can run those wheels on the TT and get some real good grip


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have adapters so you can run those wheels on the TT and get some real good grip


:laugh:

Is this how I get madz stanze pointz?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Is this how I get madz stanze pointz?


Yes....yes it is


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes....yes it is


#ruinallthecars


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> #ruinallthecars


:laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! Congrats on the new car


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice!! Merry Christmas


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice! Congrats on the new car


Thanks Luis! Have a great Christmas!!



tedgram said:


> Nice!! Merry Christmas


Thanks Ted! Have a wonderful Christmas!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With the nice warm weather today, decided to pull the R-comps off the TT and get the garage all cleaned up. Finally got to try the new lift out with the TT 









So much nicer than doing the good old 2x4's then jacks to get the car up.

Then decided to change the accessory belt on the BMW as it was screaming like crazy  Figured must just be a crappy belt, so I got the 540 up in the air only to see this 










Broken bracket on the not 7000 mile old power steering pump for the 2nd time  Well tomorrow should be fun with pulling it off and weld the sucker up! Had enough of these flimsy brackets lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Broken pump on the BMW









Ugly looking welds, but will work considering how crappy the cast aluminum was









With the 540 fixed, drove out to pick up the 996tt yesterday. 

Back home, inspected and dirty like a NJ hooker 

















Only issue that popped up is the aftermarket head unit is causing some issues with the IR alarm system. So I have to pull it out and re-do the ground on the case as the 996 alarm system looks at closing the micro switch contacts through the head unit case. 

How does it drive? Well I was able to only get on it a bit when test driving due to bald tires and cold roads. Yesterday once got some heat into the tires....turns out that the dealer did not notice that it was tuned. 1.3bar tune was nuts! Normally throwing down 400-410awhp is a monster! Faster than you can say "whoah" the speedometer is deep into felony speeds. Took my old man out for a spin...response was "HOLY ****!!!" 

Next up some coils, RS4-4 pads (TT spoiled me with these), GT2RS intercoolers and a 3" exhaust to put it into the 450awhp range which should be good for the track season. 

Hope everyone had a great New Years! Drive safe!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice numbers Noah! I'm leaning more and more towards one of these


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Nice numbers Noah! I'm leaning more and more towards one of these


Luis, if you have the means, I highly suggest it


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Must of been a nice little surprise bonus when you felt the tune .

What type of lift is that on the TT? Looks pretty interesting being it looks small and compact.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dark Zero said:


> Must of been a nice little surprise bonus when you felt the tune .
> 
> What type of lift is that on the TT? Looks pretty interesting being it looks small and compact.


Yep, quite the little bonus! The lift is a Bendpak mid rise lift I got it from Northern Tool with free shipping. Takes about two - three weeks to get it as they are shipped freight from Cali 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=144732&gclid=COn09Y699cICFVIV7AodoRQAiQ


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link Noah. Sure looks like a really nice alternative if you can't get a full size.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dark Zero said:


> Thanks for the link Noah. Sure looks like a really nice alternative if you can't get a full size.


No problem. The nice thing I like about it is that you can get the doors open easy, as well as get to just about everything engine and rear end related without issue.


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

*Great Thread*

Hey Noah I just want to thank you for being an extremely educated and smart individual that puts his professional career knowledge and personal smarts into the wonderful hobby of racing your TT. I have been reading a lot but once I started to see the parts you were putting on your TT in the first page of the thread at least i think its this one lol I was very impressed I had never herd of almost all different company's your were rattling off. So I looked a lot of the parts up and was just blown away by your knowledge about different quality things to do to your TT that I had never thought of to make it much better. I love what you have done with your TT and wish I could treat mine the same way you have with yours oh and be able to do it all myself too


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Heart&TTsoul said:


> Hey Noah I just want to thank you for being an extremely educated and smart individual that puts his professional career knowledge and personal smarts into the wonderful hobby of racing your TT. I have been reading a lot but once I started to see the parts you were putting on your TT in the first page of the thread at least i think its this one lol I was very impressed I had never herd of almost all different company's your were rattling off. So I looked a lot of the parts up and was just blown away by your knowledge about different quality things to do to your TT that I had never thought of to make it much better. I love what you have done with your TT and wish I could treat mine the same way you have with yours oh and be able to do it all myself too


Thanks chief! Feel free to ask any questions. Working on them is not to hard, its a good learning experience


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

*Questions *

I sent you a friend request  Yea it just sucks because I am mechanically inclined but I don't have a good place or friends for that matter to be in a spot to work on my car. I would love to bounce some ideas off your head if you have some time. I've basically done all my own research and had a very nice person help at ECS with most of my questions and concerns and a local inexpensive shop that only works on German cars to also help guide me. Here is a list of the mods and things I've done with my car since last April.
-2001 TT Mods-
APR Stage 2
APR 3" Cat back exhaust
3" Relentless Tuning down pipe
Porsche 911 coolant & oil caps
Forge DV
Forge Blue upper boost hoses
HPS Blue 4mm 6mm 8mm hoses
BMC CDA Intake + breather
NGK plugs & Bremi coil packs
AWE air vent boost gauge
N2MB Wot box
H&R sport lowering springs
Bilstein heavy duty shocks & struts
QS rear twin valence
Spec D tail lights
Hawk pads & drilled and slotted front rotors
Continental DWS tires 122k
Blue calipers

I do plan on getting 3sdm 0.01 wheels in a couple months  I was wondering what you might suggest that I would be able to do that wouldn't be too expensive but increase the performance or drive-ability and just overall enjoy my car more with?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I would suggest some Tyrolsport intercoolers and switching the Forge DV to a MadMax one. Other than that you seem to have a good setup going. Biggest improvement would be to do some track days to learn the car in a controlled environment. :beer:


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks much Noah  I'll look into both those items 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Noah? So I've been doing some reading on the Madmax DV and it's intriguing me. There are several things I'm not sure about. The additional adapters to make the different hose size fit and also any possible issues I would from receive car because of how it's made in comparison to the forge 007. Performance wise it seems to blow all competition away with its response time. I'm just a little unsure with some of the responses to it I've seen im just hoping for some sort of confident experienced answer from a knowledge person and same car and any special things you've had to do to it to make it work properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The adapter do take a little work to get to fit our setups, I have run just about everything under the sun. Best holding and response is hands down the MadMax valve


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmm ok thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Do I have to worry about that crush thing? Or do I have to screw in a bolt inside a hole or can I just buy from somewhere you recommend and just simply get the hose to fit right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Which crush thing?


----------



## Heart&TTsoul (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad max speaks of the crush mod 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5174749-Let-s-talk-Diverter-Valves
After second pic at top he talks about that and some other hole he tapped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

He puts a vent hole for response and does the crush mod. Shoot me a PM I can put you in touch with him for one


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Made a little progress on the 996 yesterday solving the alarm issue with a grounding issue with one of the with one of the wires and wired in an iPod. Just have to pull the center console to hide the iPod away. 










Picked up some spark plugs to do when I pull the exhaust to put this new gem on for some additional power and some flame throwing 









New 3" X-Pipe setup


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

DeckManDubs said:


> Made a little progress on the 996 yesterday solving the alarm issue with a grounding issue with one of the with one of the wires and wired in an iPod. Just have to pull the center console to hide the iPod away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sweet there is a 996 at the local vw/audi dealer in town I want to buy so bad. I have always wanted a porsche.

Im holding out of for 67 911s though lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Looking sweet there is a 996 at the local vw/audi dealer in town I want to buy so bad. I have always wanted a porsche.
> 
> Im holding out of for 67 911s though lol


The long hood market has been pretty wild over the past couple years, then again the whole air cooled market has gone crazy in my opinion.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With this wonderful winter weather there is not much to do but to get projects lined up for spring. Picked up some H&R's and some GT3 seats for the turbo, as always driving around in snow storms to pick up Porsche parts 










Can never seem to have enough sets of these!


No sense in messing around with a X73 suspension setup so some H&R RSS's will help with the corner balancing with the weight reductions. Already pulled the one time use spare and the rear wiper. Next is the spoiler rams and exhaust to put the 3" setup on it.











And of course some Mad Max Diverters! 










While the 996 has occupied most of my time as of late I did pick up some 6pt belts for the TT that to swap in to allow for easier entry and exit for improved safety. Hot on the list is a to do another Haldex service and pull the A/C.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

What is this the 996 Refinement thread?

lol nice stuff man


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty much at this point lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

With this winter dragging on and spring still not in sight. I found myself suffering from serous cabin fever as I wait for Aprils first track day at Lime Rock with the TT, so to keep myself occupied I picked up some newer GT2 headers for the 996 to port. 










Huge 3/32 weld lip around them left plenty to open up for faster spool and more power (600-800rpm drop in spool and +15whp +30wtq)




























Not bad for an hours worth of work. Basic rule of thumb is that anything that applies to our 1.8T's really carries over to the 996 Turbo's just that the gains are much much more! Granted the costs are about 4x for everything.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Well after a couple long hours, got the headers, exhaust, coilovers, studs, spacers, race pads, coil packs, engine mounts into the 996. 

Taking these things apart makes a mess, so many parts 

























Ported headers in









Solid Engine Mounts that do not make any increase in cabin vibration :screwy: With my TT was like this!









H&R RSS Coilovers installed, which ride better than the OEM suspension over bumps and rough roads....and here I though my back was going to hate me!









3" X-Pipe installed 

















With the rear coils cranked all the way to the top and the fronts 2.5" from the bottom










And what the guys down at Pelham Auto affectionately call "Thor's Hammer"
[video]http://vid24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/2002%20Porsche%20911%20Turbo/IMG_3986_zpstzdedgvb.mp4[/video]


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet mounts Noah! And no vibrations transferred to the cabin , man I need something like that in my life.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Sweet mounts Noah! And no vibrations transferred to the cabin , man I need something like that in my life.


Thanks Max! Yeah, its crazy that there is no increase in NVH :screwy: Going to change the software out this week for a better track tune than the boost crazy tune that is currently on it. Power will remain almost the same but dropping boost from 19psi to 16psi with more timing being utilized. This will keep the K16 turbo's a little more happy for the long term. Running 19psi on the street is fine, but creates too much heat even with GT2RS intercoolers for track use. Figure I would like to run these new k16's for at least a couple seasons before upgrading to 16's with 18g wheels for better flow.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That 996 isn't Aviator


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> That 996 isn't Aviator


Yet.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Yet.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

love it!!!!

should of bought a turbo


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That X-pipe is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> love it!!!!
> 
> should of bought a turbo


There is always time to add one to the fleet boss! I mean, now that you have the room 




Converted2VW said:


> That X-pipe is absolutely beautiful!!


It is pretty nice and fitment was spot on. Only issue is the x-section needs to have a smaller intersection, so I might cut that out and weld in a new section with only a 28mm port.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

it's tempting to mod the cayenne out and make it silly fast... or go balls deep in the 928... TT V8s are amazing!!! but for now I'll just drool over yours!!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio said:


> it's tempting to mod the cayenne out and make it silly fast... or go balls deep in the 928... TT V8s are amazing!!! but for now I'll just drool over yours!!


Buddy told me about Twomo's 928TT on low boost was just as fast as my 996


----------



## valet (Apr 21, 2002)

nice work - I, too, come from a corrado background. I like the TT though it doesn't compare to my stage iv silenced lysholm setup on the C (running 22 psi). I got a nice fresh motor with a K04 I want to put on the tt, so I'll see what happens then...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

valet said:


> nice work - I, too, come from a corrado background. I like the TT though it doesn't compare to my stage iv silenced lysholm setup on the C (running 22 psi). I got a nice fresh motor with a K04 I want to put on the tt, so I'll see what happens then...


Thanks! I had a couple G60's then supercharged my SLC and now its back to a light weight built N/A track engine that I am wrapping up to run some vintage events. My Corrado was fast, but was no where near the capabilities of the Haldex system in the TT in my experience. Friend of mine who does track days with me runs a Corrado G60 with a 1.8t, it is a little faster around the track than my TT and more tossable but lacks all the creature comforts of AC/Radio and all wheel drive which make a true great club sport package.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

After the past couple track days the TT was running hot. Having had multiple Subaru's blow up and dump coolant and oil our while I was making the move to pass resulted a whole front end covered in oil and anti-freeze. Low and behold the running hot was because of oil and anti-freeze baked onto the radiator and condenser with dirt and dust. 










So I figured it was a good time to replace the original radiator and pull the A/C out.



















Discovered that the wheel bolts stretched and hit the spindles...ugh










Hello









Good Bye!









Put in a Gruven coolant flange 


















Rotor replacement after 10 hours of track time 









RS4-4 Pads were not doing so well









Scrap pile so far









Finished putting in the 3rd o2 sensor for the season, pretty sure the high EGT's and close proximity to the the turbo with the 42DD down pipe is what is killing them. This will have to wait until winter to dig into further. Just have to put the front bumper back on and a new MAF plug and ready to rock and roll again at Palmer Motorsports


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I will live thru you vicariously. :thumbup: :thumbup:

B.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> I will live thru you vicariously. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> B.


Any time your up in these parts and want to take a track prepped TT out, just drop me a line Bob


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Any time your up in these parts and want to take a track prepped TT out, just drop me a line Bob


(Checks Kayak for cheap fares to MA)


Cheers,

B.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I take no responsibility for any damage to IRA's, 401k's or savings accounts post prying you out of the car


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> I take no responsibility for any damage to IRA's, 401k's or savings accounts post prying you out of the car


:beer:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

beautiful build deckman, gotta ask what brakes are those? and rotor size. And are you running any upgraded ones on the rear as well :beer:?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> beautiful build deckman, gotta ask what brakes are those? and rotor size. And are you running any upgraded ones on the rear as well :beer:?


Boxster calipers with Titanium adapters that I made for it. 312mm rotors. Run stock rear calipers and rotors, no issues chasing down some of the fastest cars at track days.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh no you have no AC! I know where you could find an almost identical car so you could have a track and road TT


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh no you have no AC! I know where you could find an almost identical car so you could have a track and road TT


Perhaps I can take it off your hands in the spring depending on how the finances work out later this year :laugh: 

Got the new Stoptech Rotors and Hawk HP+ pads on 









New Track VF inserts 

















Started getting the core support and everything back in 









Did a quick polish on the head lights









And of course forgot how much of a PITA it is to put the bumper on by yourself ugh!!!









Then ran into a snag that the MAF connector I ordered turned out to be a coil pack repair plug....so over nighting one from ECS which this is the correct part number *1J0973775A *










So other than put the maf connector in and bed in the brakes, ready to rock and roll at Palmer.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Perhaps I can take it off your hands in the spring depending on how the finances work out later this year :laugh:


You'd be the only one with 2 of them :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> You'd be the only one with 2 of them :laugh:


Technically I am thinking of picking up a couple. One as a spare tub and another as a street car. However I don't have the garage space at this moment, but working on that first.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Oh no you have no AC! I know where you could find an almost identical car so you could have a track and road TT


Wait...what..another AG owner ready to let it go....say it aint so, baby jeebus.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> Wait...what..another AG owner ready to let it go....say it aint so, baby jeebus.


If James sells, we both know he will be back...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> However I don't have the garage space at this moment, but working on that first.


Same problem I have. Daily driver 225, track car 225, putting a 225 roadster back to stock, have a wrecked 225 coupe, a 180Q body, my old GTI, my wife's GTI, etc etc. I need a garage bigger than my house! :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So this past track days did not go off without a hitch. Last session Monday the brakes felt a little funny, like soft boiled fluid which I figured I would play nice first session the following day. Getting out first session things felt good, pedal felt like the pads finally seated well. After about 5 laps into session 2 on the 2nd day flying down the straight at 120 having just passed a RX8 going into turn 1, the brake pedal went full to the floor and required a pump to get the car slowed down. The first right hander turning into turn 4 felt like the front was not sticking and the brake pedal felt really really soft and the ABS light was on.....

So pulled into the pits and hooked up vag-com. 










Crap, looks like might have lost a wheel speed sensor wire from some of the debris. 










Jacked up and.....

Were did my axle nut and threads go?!!!!











Got the car back on the lift and pulled the axle









Rotor grooved from hitting the calipers









Pulled the spindle for bearing/hub/abs sensor replacement










Only saving grace was the fact that the Boxster calipers and Titanium adapters held the wheel on.


More soon.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ti ftw


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ti ftw


Without a doubt!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to see you made it ok out of that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Luis! Yeah it was pretty sketchy!

At this point I am going to change out axles every 10 track days. This one had 22 events on it and with next year switching to full slicks the axles are a wear item. 


Why it failed as far as I can piece together :
Too much heat on the wheel bearing caused extra load on the axle nut
Pads catching slot on the new Stoptech rotors
Heat cycles

Currently have the later style axles with bolts and new hubs en-route with drilled rotors. If I get time to some brake ducting should help keep the rotors/bearings cooler. I have been seeing 850°F after a cool down lap and pitting in. If I cant get to ducts this round then it will be done this winter with some other upgrades to help keep things better suited for heavy abuse on the track.


----------



## ticketed2much (Feb 18, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> Currently have the later style axles with bolts and new hubs en-route with drilled rotors. If I get time to some brake ducting should help keep the rotors/bearings cooler. I have been seeing 850°F after a cool down lap and pitting in. If I cant get to ducts this round then it will be done this winter with some other upgrades to help keep things better suited for heavy abuse on the track.


Just curious, what brand axles have you been using?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ticketed2much said:


> Just curious, what brand axles have you been using?


OEM and EMPI, going to use some OP's this round and replace them this winter with some rebuilt OEM's. In process of switching to the later *Bolt* style as they will take more load than the nut style.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Some quick videos from the past track event at Lime Rock last weekend.

Chasing down a three of the race prepped Abarth 500's from Independent Ferrari Service, these guys are fast and normally run some 355 or 458 Challenge cars. Of course they will never give you a point by 

Chased and took the black one the 2nd lap in on the front straight, hot on my heels in Blair in his 1.8t Corrado












So I took the white one under braking at the 2 marker going into Big Bend, let just say your brakes better be damn good to pull that off 







Some in car footage


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Luis :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

It is funny, it has sat since the last track event in June and has not moved since, least amount of miles a year at a jaw dropping 100 miles this year . Work has been super busy so I have had very little time to mess with anything other than putting a battery tender on it and picking up a new fuel pump that will hopefully solve the lean issues I was running into at the last track day. 

I was going to do a couple more later in the year at Palmer, however with helping out FCP Euro's E30 race team at Palmer and witnessing the worst crash I have ever seen in person and helping to respond to. It has caused me to put some things on hold for now while doing some work deals before I can turn my attention back to making the TT-track car safer or changing platforms. 

A couple things I have noticed that might cause me to abandon the platform completely, one being that even with a full cage, I cannot fit out any window. Further more to make a proper SCCA approved cage that will allow easy entry/exit will be very expensive and non-reversible. For now I am looking at a Hans, installing a fire system, and some safer seats that work well with a Hans over the winter for the next Lime Rock event next year.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow...that's a serious revelation...especially in a coupe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> Oh wow...that's a serious revelation...especially in a coupe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Almost time to go big or go home, shall see how the next year plays out with working on a new property purchase.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Living vicariously through your little LZ7W, Noah. 

cheers

bob


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> A couple things I have noticed that might cause me to abandon the platform completely, one being that even with a full cage, I cannot fit out any window.


I can't fit out any window WITHOUT a cage. My helmet alone won't fit out the window.  I missed the previous videos, Noah, very cool. :thumbup: I've got two dates at Barber lined up in Nov and in Dec. Fall is coming, MY track season.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Living vicariously through your little LZ7W, Noah.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob :beer:



20v master said:


> I can't fit out any window WITHOUT a cage. My helmet alone won't fit out the window.  I missed the previous videos, Noah, very cool. :thumbup: I've got two dates at Barber lined up in Nov and in Dec. Fall is coming, MY track season.


Nice, I have heard great things about Barber. Been on my list to do to get my race license so I can try out some club racing.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

No new news on the track TT, hoping to later this week to pull the fuel pump and put some larger injectors in with a quick re-tune. Took advantage of the long weekend provided some much needed time to do the front brake and roll bar install on the 996. 

Old calipers and rotors. 









New 996 GT3 calipers and 997 turbo rotors









Took a quick trip to grab lunch and saw this cool Porsche powered trike 

















Next up tackled installing the RSS roll bar









Pulled the sub and installed a non-subwoofer carpet so if need to gain access to the rear struts without having to pull the roll bar out









Care needs to be used to rotate the roll bar into place, taping up the door sills to protect against scraping as well as using flexible cutting boards to protect the headliner while putting it into place. 









Using ratchet straps to pull the legs, into place makes things a little easier, but still is a major PITA of gymnastics and brute force and ignorance.









In place and bolted in, really a two person job as it requires some push and pulling in order to get the bolt holes lined up. 









New 6pts installed to make it easier to get out of the car in case something happens, rather than the old 4pts










The GT3 calipers fit nicely behind the Fikse's


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

